# Dark*Matter: Discovery, The First Mission



## Falkus (Nov 12, 2006)

The next day

You all arrive at the Institute building at roughly the same time. The building is a three story facility downtown with no signs or indications on the outside as to what the building actually is. It's also fifteen blocks away from the official Hoffmann Institute facility in Chicago. Apparently, the Institute likes to keep its secret activities separated from its public ones. All the windows are tinted, so that it's impossible to see what's going on inside from the outside.

The reception area inside the front door is a bit run down, and looks fairly normal. Two security cameras in opposite corners sweep the room, and a young red-head is seated at the receptionist's desk. An ID card on her suit indicates that she is one L. Forge. She looks up at you as you enter.

"Good, you're on time. They're waiting for you in the conference room. Just follow the hall beyond that door," she indicates a door to her left. "to the end. Present your ID card at the security checkpoint, and verify it through a retinal scan."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2006)

Meredith nervously fishes the ID out of her purse and clutches it in her hand in response to the receptionist's words. She gives 'L. Forge' a wan smile, and murmurs "Thanks," before hurrying down the hallway. She greets each of the others with a quick smile and nod as well, but doesn't seem made of words this particular morning.

At the checkpoint at the end of the hall, she shows her ID and fumbles slightly as she puts it away. Then she removes her glasses and peers into the little thing she assumes is the retinal scanner. Though she manages to stay calm, it's clear to anyone watching that she's very nervous throughout all this.

(PS - shouldn't this be in the 'Playing the Game' forum? )


----------



## Falkus (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: Damnit, I made a mistake when posting the thread. You know how can I get this moved?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not sure, actually. Maybe change the title of the thread to "Moderator, please move to Plaing the Game?"

Then change it back when it gets moved?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2006)

"Thank you, miss," Cade says to the young receptionist, as well as a sly smile. However, it is quickly replaced with a more professional and calm look as Cade looks to his compatriots from the previous adventure.

Currently, Cade is dressed in what would pass for business casual, which is an off-white, long-sleeved denim shirt that is tucked into a pair of olivedrab khakis that end in a pair of well-worn, yet cared for brown hiking boots. Over all of this the young man wears the same brown, leather coat that rests just above his knees.

Although you're sure he is carrying his sidearm, concealed, you definately do not see any sign of the sword.

After reaching the security checkpoint, Cade seems to take it all in stride, especially the ret-scan, in fact he appears to mumble something about it being a more cutting edge model, almost bleeding edge, but he quickly shakes it off, as he tries to project a casual demeanor about all of this.

Upon reaching the door, Cade will hold it open, first for Meredith and then for the rest of you. Even if he is a techie, Cade's a country boy, through and through.


----------



## iwatt (Nov 13, 2006)

Flashing smiles left and right, Larry struts into the building. He seems to exude confidence as he walks to the receptionist. In an excellent impression of Sean Connery, he says "Higgins, Lawrence Higgins." Some harmless flirtation afetrwards, he moves towards the retinal scanner. He shakes hands warmly with Cade, and bows over Merdith's hand. He is on full charm mode, and trying his best to put the rest of the squad at ease.

OOC: I think you just have to PM one of the mods and ask them to move it.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 13, 2006)

OOC: Unfortunately, I'm not a paying subscriber, so I can't use PMs. I don't suppose you can?


----------



## iwatt (Nov 13, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Unfortunately, I'm not a paying subscriber, so I can't use PMs. I don't suppose you can?




Used to be, but after the great fall of May '06 I never got my status back. maybe I'll resubscribe one day again.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2006)

OOC: I'll see what I can do, although I don't have said account either.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2006)

OOC: Ok, I e-mailed one of the moderators, Henry, so odds are this will be taken care of soon enough.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2006)

OOC" Ok, we've been moved - Thanks Henry! - so rename and away we go.


----------



## kinem (Nov 15, 2006)

Diego, with the Glock-20 he picked up yesterday concealed under his trademark leather jacket, is nervous when he arrives but tries to show no outward signs of it.  He greets the others, flirts a little with the receptionist, and heads in to the meeting.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2006)

Nick arrives as scheduled.  He presents his identification card as instructed, and is a bit uneasy as the retinal scanner does what it does.  When it is finished he looks at it in subtle amazement.  _And I thought those things were only in the movies..._


----------



## Falkus (Nov 16, 2006)

Security consisted of the ID lock and the retinal scanner connected to a locked and secure looking door. A couple of hard looking men in suits and sunglasses sat in a booth watching you as you passed through.

"I'm telling you, this just proves my theory. Look at the psych and genetic profiles," a young man was saying to another, middle-aged man, in the conference room as you walked in.

"Rubbish," the other man. "Just like your theory. Extraordinary people simply survive extraordinary events, they aren't attracted to them."

"Gentleman," a third man said. "Our new agents are here."

There were five people in the conference room. One man, seated at the head of the table, who had interrupted the other two, was a middle aged man, with a black hair going to gray.

"I'm Director Lionel Stanfield," he said, introducing himself. "I run this facility. I'm the Department Seven Field Director for Chicago. Why don't you have a seat and we'll begin?"

"And I'm a researcher with Department Fifteen, Leo Callison. I look after our storage and research of unusual items," said a young man with brown hair and a nice suit, one of the men who had been talking when you came in.

"I'm Harland Downing," said the other man. He spoke with a crisp British accent. Late forties, you'd guess. Black hair and green eyes. Looked like a fairly distinguished gentleman. "I'm a specialist," he doesn't expand on that.

"John Ryker," says a fourth man. He's a red head, with a military bearing. "Department Thirteen. I'm the quartermaster here."

"You can call me Z," says the only female present. She's working on a laptop as she talks. Young, early twenties, with green hair and eyes hidden behind sunglasses. "Regional head of Department Fourteen, computing services. I maintain the OSIRS system here, and everything else to do with electronics."

The conference room itself seems fairly standard. A long table, with about twenty or so chairs around it. There was one unusual thing, however. That was a translucent hologram of the planet hovering over some form of projector in the center of the table.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 16, 2006)

"Cade Black," says Cade as he files away the snipette of conversation that he heard for later usage. With a short nod to each person as they introduce themselves, save for the bare smile that he gives 'Z', Cade takes a seat nearest to the hologram, pulls a thin, black ruggedized laptop out of back pocket inside the lining of his coat and flips it open, turning it on.

He looks ready and eager for the meeting.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 17, 2006)

Nick intrduces himself to the others in the room.  He'll shake hands with them all, assuming they'll take his.  He tries to discreetly see of they are wearing any rings that will make them disappear after they're finished talking (basically, he's looking for matching rings).  He pauses a second when he sees Z, somewhat taken back be her green hair.  _Kids these days_, he thinks to himself as he takes his seat, ready to begin.

ooc: Make no mistake that Nick is only a character, because in RL, I'd be all over some green hair action!


----------



## Falkus (Nov 17, 2006)

None of the people present seemed to be wearing rings similar to Mr. Smith's. Harland Downing was wearing some sort of amulet, but most of it was under his jacket.

Z glanced at Cade's laptop. "Nice, hey, leave that here overnight sometime," she said. "And I'll upgrade the monitor for retinal scanning and install OSIRS and the necessary access codes. That's our own computer network and operating system. You'll like it. Better than anything on the market, and top security too. I could only ever penetrate the level three security back when I tried to crack it."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 17, 2006)

"Overnight?" asks Cade as he looks down at the laptop, then up at 'Z' as she talks about OSIRS. After a moment he nods at the green-haired hacker and says, with a half-smile, "Sure, I guess I could leave 'er...or hang out and help?"


----------



## iwatt (Nov 17, 2006)

Larry takes a seat after shaking everybody's hand. He also takes the time for some flirting with Z, knowing that been in good with hackers is always useful. The truth is that Larry is pretty much out of his element when in an obvious buisness meeting, since the only similar circumstances have been when he's running a con. And in those cases he is in control of everything. He was now feeling very much like a mark, not a pleasant sensation at all to be wholly in the dark.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2006)

Still feeling a bit lost, Meredith sits and listens, taking occasional notes on her old fashioned paper pad. She too pays a bit more than casual attention to Z's hair, wondering if it's really a dye job, and what she'd do or say if it wasn't.

It was exciting, of course...and yes, a little scary still. But mostly it was discomfiting. For the first time in a long time, Meredith found herself at a loss for words. All the questions she'd thought up the night before seemed hopelessly trite confronted with the stark reality of the place.

Not sure what else to do, she just kept listening and jotting important-sounding things down.


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2006)

Diego stares for a moment at the hologram.

Nervous though he is, Diego smirks at Cade's not losing any time in flirting with the green-haired girl.

"I'm Diego Borges" he says.  "Master of disaster."

_Uh-oh.  Looks like my irreverent side is asserting itself again.  Probably some sort of psychological defense mechanism._


----------



## Falkus (Nov 18, 2006)

"Sorry," Z said to Cade, shrugging and smiling apologetically. "You need level five security clearance before you can do anything with OSIRS except use it. You guys only have level three."

"But you'll very likely have level four clearance by the end of the week," Director Stanfield stated. "Now that we've all introduced ourselves, let's get down to brass tacks."

He punched a few buttons, and turned off the hologram. "I've been the field director of this facility for six years now, and a field agent for fourteen years before that."

"What you are going to find is that most of your work as a Field Agent for the institute will be simple investigation of what may or may not be paranormal events. "

He punched a few keys on a control panel in front of him, and the hologram projector started displaying a rotating picture of a young girl, about ten or eleven, blonde hair and green eyes.

"This is Carol Branning. Daughter of John and Wilna Branning. They live in the small town of Redbrush, about four hours south-west of here."

"I passed through there once, nice little town. Not too many people," Leo commented. "Most of the population works at the complex nearby. Aerospace research and design facility. What corporation was it again?"

"NuTech," Ryker said. "Mostly contracts out to the Pentagon."

"According to one our contacts who passed through the area recently and talked with the locals, she's apparently been having visions of the future, with rather startling accuracy," continued Stanfield. "We want to confirm whether or not she's a psychic. Her parents apparently think it's something she's just making up, and are embarrassed about the whole thing, especially ever since the local media got a hold of it. That's how we're going to work this, you're going to be playing the role of skeptics working for the public branch of the Hoffmann Institute, to seek a normal, down to earth explanation for this. We've already made the necessary arrangements with family, they're expecting you in a few hours."

"No matter what you find out, you're to reassure the family and anybody else who asks that there is nothing paranormal occuring with Carol."

"Your team's name is going to be Team Libra. Any questions?"

"You'll need transportation," Ryker added. "Your team's been issued the blue minivan out front. Nothing fancy, but it'll get you where you want to go. Here are the keys," and slid them down the table.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2006)

Meredith starts to raise her hand, then stops and lowers it and just asks her question.

"I have a couple. First of all, what kind of criteria do we use to tell if there IS something paranormal going on? How close does she have to be, how many times, before we decide it's not just coincidence or pattern recognition or...whatever? Also, if we determine she's psychic, what do we do with her? Just tell her she's not psychic, pat her on the back and come home?"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 18, 2006)

"Unfortunately," Downing said, sighing. "We're about as much in the dark on this as you are. Precognition is one of the more rare abilities we've found. We only know of a handful worldwide, and only a few of these have any sort of control over their ability. I'd suggest making a list of her predictions, and comparing it to how things turned out. If you get lucky, maybe she'll even make a prediction while you're there. Unfortunately, the human mind really isn't my particular area of expertise, so that's all the advice I can offer.

"If she is psychic," continued Stanfield. "Then we have several schools across the country to help teach children we find with abilities like this. The family will receieve an offer in a year or so from one of them, offering free education for gifted children, etcetera. Odds are, they'll accept, and then the kid will be off to a place where people are willing to believe what she says, and teach her to control it. We prefer not to tell the parents the truth, as we've had some bad experiences in the past."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

"So, do you have a map, or is there a system in the van?  I guess we should be going then.  It doesn't sound _terribly_ complicated, thought I'm not sure how good of an actor I am.  I suppose we'll see.  Who's driving?"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 19, 2006)

"Figures," says Cade with a wry chuckle and grin before turning his attention to the briefing's subject matter.

"Cute kid," says Cade as the holo comes up. "The rumors are probably killin' her, too. Name callin', whispers..."  Cade seems to talk from experience, gifted is one thing, very gifted gets a whole, 'nother reaction.

While typing a few notes in his laptop, Cade quickly sends a data miner out to some sites on NuTech, filing away the information for later usage. In fact, during the briefing, he whispers something over to 'Z'.

"If ya got a loaner, I'll leave 'Bridgit' with you tonight,"  Cade says to the green-ahired techie.

Once Meredith speaks, Cade chimes in with some possible answers, "Kirlian photography is proported to have the ability to photograph auras, especially of mediums, psychics, or what not." With a shrug, he adds, "Plus, if she does make a claim while we're there, simple time versus deduction should play out - either it happens, or it doesn't."

It appears that someone has either studied before the meeting, or has had an interest in the subject matter before hand.

"A minivan?"  Cade says with a bitter taste in his mouth. With a look of forced action upon his face, he does offer to drive, "I'll do it..."  Yeap, he's almost ashamed...at least it's not...well, he'll try to think of something worse.

Really.

Cade reaches out, slowly, and snakes the keys.

oO A minivan...ok, God's laughin' at me right now Oo thinks Cade oO Mean, mean God Oo


----------



## iwatt (Nov 19, 2006)

"So we're off to investigate a girl. Better than fighting skeleton's any day of the week. As long as she doesn't go all _Carrie_ on us." He adds with a wry grin.

"OK, I'm good to go. Never been much of a driver myself, since I'm a city boy through and through."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> "So we're off to investigate a girl. Better than fighting skeleton's any day of the week. As long as she doesn't go all _Carrie_ on us."




"I was thinking of Linda Blair in _The Exorcist_ myself," Nick says.  "But I like yours better." 

Assuming there are no more questions, Nick holds the door for the others and follows them out.


----------



## kinem (Nov 19, 2006)

"I have a question about this paranormal stuff" Diego says.  "How much of the claims we hear about are true?  You know, psychics, spoon benders, whatever.  And since I was raised a Catholic I have to ask: Is God real?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2006)

Meredith gets up and smiles ruefully. "Looks like I get to be Daphne -and- Velma. Heavy is the cross..." She sighs theatrically and starts to follow Cade out...then pauses to hear the reactions of the high-ups to Diego's question.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 19, 2006)

Z took Cade's laptop. "No problem," she said. "There'll be a spare in the minivan."

"There'll be a map in the van with your directions," Ryker commented.

Stanfield fielded Diego's question. "Some of it's real, a lot of it's not. There's a lot of stuff that gets no publicity in any form. As for god, well, we don't know. Or if we do, you need higher clearance than I do to know about it."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 19, 2006)

"Figures,"  says Cade with a roguish smile on his face, when Diego's question about God is answered.  With the keys to the mini-van twirling on his finger as he heads out, he adds, "They all say that!"


----------



## iwatt (Nov 21, 2006)

Larry is ready to roll in the minivan. He could tell Cade would have preferred to go out in his Scout, but the soccer-mobile would probably draw less attention. "Shotgun.  he calls before taking the copilot's seat.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2006)

Meredith throws open the sliding "middle" door of the minivan and gets in the second row of seats.

Taking in the acoutrements, she can't help but comment, "Wow...pretty nice. I can actually feel myself being drawn to soccer games, even though I haven't got any kids."

With a wry smirk she then calls up to the front seats, "Is the Minivan of Doom ready to roll?"


----------



## Falkus (Nov 21, 2006)

As you approached the van, one of the security personnel in his suit and sunglasses was leaving it, having placed the requested laptop in one of the back seats. As promised, there was a map and an address on the front passenger's seat, with the route outlined.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2006)

Nick involves himself in any idle conversation the group may have.  Otherwise, he'll catch a nap if he can.

ooc: are we going to play out this car trip, or just fast forward to the action?


----------



## Falkus (Nov 21, 2006)

OOC: Once we're through here, we'll jump to the destination.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 21, 2006)

"Minivan of Doom?" says Cade as he looks over his shoulder at Meredith with a slight chuckle. "Noble effort, but even 'minivan' can such the cool out of such lofty labels as doom."
However, Cade does at a wink for the reporter before turning around to start the vehicle.

But, not without his own quip, Cade adds, "Here's to hoping we find a Cassandra and not a Carrie or Charlie."


----------



## kinem (Nov 22, 2006)

Diego is a bit dissapointed at the answer to his questions.  _Oh well, as I expected.  I'll have to ask for some kind of list of what's real and what's not._

"This Magic Bus ain't so bad" he says.  "But haven't you read the myths?  Prophets are way more trouble than firestarters.  I hope she's fake."


----------



## iwatt (Nov 22, 2006)

"Myths? If it ain't in the funny pages I haven't read it." Settling into the seat, Larry is ready to get moving. Hopefully it would be an intersting investigation. He started to wonder what it would be like to be psychic. He wasn't sure if he'd like the special attention it would bring from those weirdos from the institute. Most of the conversation they'd overhead had gone over his head, specially since he been busy checking the hacker girl.


----------



## kinem (Nov 23, 2006)

Taking his seat, Diego declares "Now that I know magic's real, I'm ready for anything.  Reading fantasy books is about to pay off."

_Damn, I am starting to sound like a real_ diego.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 23, 2006)

The trip takes a few hours, and you arrive shortly after noon. You pull up in front of a white, two-story house at the address you were given. Looks fairly normal, with a sedan parked in the driveway, and a swing set and various other toys on the front lawn indicating the presence of a child. On your way in, you passed the NuTech facility, a large complex of buildings surrounded by a rather sturdy electric fence. Fairly heavy security at the entrance gates you saw too. Not that unusual for a military contractor, though.

There's not much interesting on the radio or in the news to listen to on the way in, though there are a lot of recruiting ads for Neo-Scientology, as well as some more recruiting ads for regular Scientology which includes thinly veiled insults about Neo-Scientology, and more ads for Neo-Scientology with less thinly veiled insults about regular Scientology. There's been a lot of that lately, ever since the religion split up a few years ago. It seems Hubbard's religion isn't handling its first schism very well.

Friadoc
[sblock]You don't find much about NuTech, aside from the fact that their a pentagon contractor with a focus on rocket technology[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 23, 2006)

“Gotta love socio-theological schisms,” says Cade with a nod toward the radio. “I wonder if the parents are in either camp?”  

As Cade puts the minivan in neutral, after parking it, he turns and looks at the rest of you as he continues, “I mean, you don’t get this kind of coverage on local radio unless you’ve got a pretty fair market share.”

“It’s like back home in Klamath, although there are Catholic and Mormon presences in town,” Cade says as he tilts his head to the side and shrugs a shoulder. “You just don’t hear much from them on the radio, but, say in Boise, you get a lot of public service announcements, charities, and so forth the Mormons. It’s the same with the Catholics in Portland.”

“Basis of philosophy and tenants aside,” adds Cade, “It is a belief that says it teaches improving your mind over body, inner reflection, and et ceteras – I could easily see someone coming out the tail end of it with psi-faculties.”

"One other thing, food for thought if you will,"  finishes Cade. "It's odd if a lot of the town is a member of one faction, or the other, of Scientology considering the religions history with the US Government." With a wry, half-smile he adds as puts the minivan back in gear and turns off the engine, "Considering that they use to have a misguided project that tapped the phones of governmental agencies and fled the country to run their relgion from sea going ships."

OOC

Is there anything Cade might know about the schisms and it's cause between Neo-Scientology and Scientology? Is it a national issue? Regional? Or?

And yeah, I'm wordy, sorry.


----------



## iwatt (Nov 23, 2006)

"Just another Hokey religion. I don't expct Tom Cruise to start manifesting psi-powers any time soon." Turning around in his seat, he realizes they hadn't worked on their cover story much. "If we want to get some answers, I suggest we don't all crowd the girl. Some of us should question the parents, while just a couple ask the girl. Meredith, I think you should take the girl, and maybe have Nick help you. You're a dad right? I don't want to intimidate her and haver her shut down, so a woman and a fatherly figure ought to work. We'll say Meredith is the lead investigator and that Nick is the paranormal specialist."

With a nod towards Cade and Diego, he adds. "We'll question the parents. I'll lead the interview with them. Diego should carry the equipment and set up the camera's and computers, and we'll say you're tech support Cade. I'll be Meredith's assistant." Larry is suddenly all buisness. "If somebody statrs doubting you, call me and I'll try to settle them down. I've been known to sell ice to an eskimo."


OOC: I think it's a sound plan, but any ideas are appreciated. I think I gave everybody a good cover.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2006)

"Sounds good," Meredith says promptly to Larry.

"And as for Scientology, it's been pretty thoroughly debunked. Picking on it now is like shooting fish in a barrel." She pauses and considers. "Still, I guess if the parents are devotees, it might impact the investigation. What a mess."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 23, 2006)

The mention of Nick being a father reminds him of his own little girl.  He wonders what he'd do if he was ever put into a situation like this.

"That's a fine plan," he says.  "You might have a time of it getting them to let us talk to her alone though.  I know I wouldn't like it."


----------



## iwatt (Nov 23, 2006)

"Well, we have to try. Parents can influence their children's responses tremendously. I'd rather you got her undivided attention. If I can't manage to talk them into leaving us alone with her, I'll talk them into putting a webcam and having them listen in on the interview through a computer." Turning towards Cade, "That shouldn't be too ahrd, right?"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 23, 2006)

"It shouldn't be a problem,"  says Cade with a nod towards the back of the minivan. "If the kit doesn't have it's own, which would surprise me at this point, I can always hit a local nerd-porium and get one."

"So, yeah, it's doable," adds Cade. "Good idea."


----------



## Falkus (Nov 24, 2006)

Friadoc
[sblock]You've heard a few things about Neo-Scientology. Namely, that was founded a few years ago by the charismatic William Kwouk, who led a schism in the ranks of the Scientologists. Neo-Scientology's beliefs focus almost exclusively on the development of psychic powers in human beings. The two religion/cults tend to be fairly antagonistic towards each other, though it's been heating up lately, ever since high ranking Scientologists publicly accused Kwouk of arranging the murder of several other scientiologists.[/sblock]

Shayuri
[sblock]Parked across the street, you notice a black SUV with tinted windows. You think you see somebody inside, but can't make out any details.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 24, 2006)

While Cade puts together his kit, which consists of various pieces of computer equipment such as a laptop, cameras and microphones, he also chooses this moment to remove his sidearm, concealed holster and all, and slide it into an inner, zipper compartment of the laptop case.

"I doubt I'll need it," says Cade. "But, "Be Prepared", as the ol' motto goes."

In a hushed tone, Cade does add, "Anyway, on the scientology stuff, I only mentioned it because the schism between the new and old order were talks of assassination by the new groups leader and his, their, belief in gaining psychic powers."  With a shrug he says, "Just an odd coinincidences, I'd say."


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Diego takes a careful look at the cameras and other equipment.  He doesn't like just having to carry stuff while the others do the talking, but can't deny that he looks the part and has no special skills to recommend him for the other tasks.

"Psychic powers, eh?  Scientology may be fake, but given what we know, my money says there's some real stuff involved somehow."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2006)

Meredith squints through her glasses out the van's side window and says unnecessarily quietly, "Hey...get a load of the CIA-mobile over there. Looks like we're not the only ones interested in this. You figure it's the government, or one of the Scientologists?"


----------



## iwatt (Nov 25, 2006)

"It could just as easily be the Institute keeping an eye on their greenest recruits." Turining to his companions, Larry helps them with concealing their weapons. When he closes on Diego he whispers something softly so that only he can hear.



[sblock=Diego] "Keep an eye on the van. You'll  be the only one of us free to move around the house once we start the interviews, so you should be in charge of security. Don't ask me why, but I have a bad feeling about this. We know there are mummy-raising bad guys out there, who knows what they'd might want with a little psychic girl."[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 27, 2006)

Diego nods.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 27, 2006)

Nick walks up to the door and knocks.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 27, 2006)

A middle aged man with black hair and a plaid shirt answered the door. "You better not be another one of those goddamn reporters or Scientologists," he snarls at Nick.

"No dear," a woman said, coming up behind him. A bit shorter than the man, with blonde hair and green eyes. "It's the people from the Hoffmann Institute, remember, we talked about it. You are from the Hoffmann Institute, right?" she said, turning to face Nick.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 27, 2006)

"Yes ma'am, I am," Nick replies.  "Dr. Nick Wells," he adds, figuring the Dr. will make him sound more credible, and it wasn't even a lie.  He offers his hand to the father, and then to the mother.

"Our team would like to speak with you and your daughter if you don't mind."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2006)

"Hi," Meredith says warmly, coming up behind Nick and offering her hand. "I'm Meredith Rosenburg. I'm from the Hoffman Institute as well. I just want to thank you both for giving us this chance to talk to Carol, and hopefully put to rest these destructive rumors that are causing you so much trouble."

She gestures to the others. "This is our technical crew. We'll be setting up some cameras and mics, as well as some other monitoring equipment, with your permission."


----------



## Falkus (Nov 28, 2006)

John and Wilna opened up the door to allow the team access to the living room, and they both shook Nick and Meredith's hand. John still didn't seem to be overly enamored with you, but he wasn't shouting anymore either.

"This has been a bit of a nightmare," Wilna agrees. "I just hope you can put an end to it. We've had to keep Carol out of school for the last week because of it."

"Where do you want to set up your equipment?" John asks, still looking a bit suspicious.

industry
[sblock]On the wall of living room, among the various photos, artwork and wall lamps, you notice a stylized compass and framing square.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 28, 2006)

"Well, sir, if you'd like, you could accompany me on the walk-through?" Cade asks in that country boy style of his, although he is obviously the techie, he has a blue-collar feel to him, too. "Basically, we'd like to setup some cameras, microphones, and monitoring equipment to see what all is going on, so if anything happens, we can see what might be a cause."

"We perform a walk-through,"  says Cade as he sets his equipment back on the floor and crouches down to it, so as to show John the equipment. "So that we can pick the best possible venues for observation."

Cade will do his best to disarm the father's supicions by showing him each piece, however he will work around the concealed compartment that holds his sidearm. Fortunately, it is very easy to overlook, but to help out he'll move the equipment in the way as he is showing it to John.

OOC

I figure between Cade's investigation skills and technical skills he should be able to either win him with information or baffle him with abundance.  Also, Cade will use this chance to get cameras and such into the daughter's room, too, so as to setup the interview that the others will need with her.


----------



## iwatt (Nov 28, 2006)

Both Nick and Meredith seemed to have evruthing well in hand. Gesturing to Cade and Diego as if he knew exactly what he was doing, Larry starts talking to the parents "Ma'am, sir, I'm Mrs. Rosenburg's assistant. The truth is that we'd like to set up two interview areas, one for Carol and another for you two. In our experience, it's better to interview everybody separately, because it helps us then compare stories. Everybody remembers things a little differently, so separate interviews might help people remember a detail that they would otherwise glossover."  Before they can even protest, Larry adds, "We'll of course have one of you monitor our interview with you're daughter while the other is been asked some questions. Cade here will set up a video feed for you to watch."

Turning to John he adds. "Hopefully we'll be able to end these rumours about your little girl. Damn Scientologists, I'm pretty sure they're behind every last false report about psychic activity. Between you and me, I doubt you're little girls is anything else but the victim of coincidence and these new age fools."


OOC: Diplomacy +8, trying to get John to trust Larry.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 28, 2006)

"I understand," Wilna says, nodding. "Thank you for your help in this matter. We'll do whatever it takes just to get this behind us."

John seems to warm up a bit to Larry. He watches Cade demonstrate the equipment, nodding thoughtfully to himself. He seems to have a bit of technical background.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

"Architect?" Nick asks John, nodding toward the artwork on the wall.


----------



## Falkus (Nov 29, 2006)

"Something like that," John said, a bit evasively. "It's not really important."

industry
[sblock]You seem to remember that the square and compass also happens to be the symbol of the Freemasons.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> industry
> [sblock]You seem to remember that the square and compass also happens to be the symbol of the Freemasons.[/sblock]




[sblock=Falkus]Don't really know anything about them personally, so if it's something important we'll have to rely on skill checks or something rather than roleplaying it.  Otherwise, I guess Nick will just be content with the knowledge that John is a Mason, and he doesn't like scientology. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2006)

[sblock]The Freemasons, if memory serves, is an old secret society with posited links to various Secret Master style groups like the Illuminati and the whole 'one world government' crowd. Various personages of power and influence throughout history have been confirmed or suspected Freemasons, including many of the founding fathers of the United States.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 29, 2006)

Diego helps move the equipment as well, or at least he moves it.  He wouldn't mind familiarizing himself with the equipment, so he pays attention to Cade's demos.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2006)

While the techies warm up the father, Meredith draws the mother aside into the kitchen.

"I'm familiar with the basics of what's happened here," she says quietly, "But I'd like to hear it from your perspective and in your words, if you don't mind. It'll help give me a context to know what to ask Carol, and what not to ask. If any of my questions are uncomfortable or disagreeable, just say so and we'll move right on. My job here isn't to make things harder for you or your family. Just the opposite, really."

"So...lets start at the beginning. Can you tell me when, and how, all this started?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 1, 2006)

"Care for some coffee, maybe juice?" she offered. Once the pleasantries were concluded, she answered the question.

"Well, it started about two years ago. She was talking with us at dinner, and suddenly changed her tone of voice, and said: 'In the last Mayan year, the lords of sand will make themselves known and decide the fate of the world.' It was quite unsettling, to say the least."

"Ever since then, she can just suddenly start talking about strange things, talking in metaphors and the like. You know, things like what the Oracle of Delphi was supposed to say. It's just a child's game, really, but somebody must have heard her do it at school, and taken it more seriously than intended," she sighed. "She's going to grow out of it eventually. It's just a game, but it's brought her so much trouble and attention.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll assume that Nick went with Meridith since they're both supposed to talk to the girl.

To the mother, he asks "Do you remember any of the other strange things she's said?  I mean, are they just random thoughts, or do they have a common theme, like the Oracle of Delphi or something?"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2006)

While the others do their thing, Cade will set up the equipment for the best coverage for the cameras and microphones, as well as other equipment.

On top of showing the father the setup, Cade will help Diego along, as well - there's no reason he should be religated to bag carrier if he's shown an interest in the technology.

Once Cade has the equipment setup, he'll hook everything to a pair of laptops on a table in the dining room that will act like a central command/control room. Not only should he be able to monitor the inside of the house, but also, if needed, the outside.

"This way, sir,"  says Cade to the father. "We can see if there may be any external element to all of this, in addition to anything internally."

oO Plus we can watch our 'friends' outside, too Oo thinks Cade silently.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 1, 2006)

"So John, let's get this party started. The sooner we start the sooner it's going to be over." Settling confortably into the chairs Cade had finished setting up, Larry begins his interview. In a preofesional and serious tone, he stats asking questions."

"If you could please tell us of any particular episodes that might have caused people to believe in your daughter's psychic abilities. Any one of them you can tell us about will be useful, so we can then figure out how it happened and explain it rationally. "


After he answers that question, Larry moves on to another topic. 

"Do you have any idea how these rumours got started? Anybody in particular who you suspect is spreading them?"


OOC: Diego and Cade, feel free to add additional questions. Cade can probably IM them to Larry so that he does the asking (let's milk that Diplmacy for all it's worth  ).


----------



## Falkus (Dec 1, 2006)

"I haven't really noticed a recurring theme, no," Wilna said to Meredith and Nick. "They're pretty random. We brought her to a psychologist, and he said the same thing, it was just a game that she would eventually grow out of."

She frowned. "She has been repeating the same thing for the last week or so. She's been saying: 'The one's who returned Akhentanen to the grave will soon arrive.'"

*****

Setting up the gear took a few minutes, but Cade managed to get the coverage he wanted. The black car was still parked on the other side of the street, from what he could see from the cameras. Once the gear was set up, John followed Cade into the dining room and began to answer questions.

"Well, it all started two years ago, right after our vacation to Greece, when Carol, during supper, suddenly started spouting some nonsense about Mayans or something. She's been doing it ever since. I keep telling her to stop, but she just won't listen."

"I don't how it started, but I bet it was one of the teachers at her school. The kid doesn't just start running off at the mouth here, she'll do it anywhere. And those teachers just don't know how to keep their mouths shut. Probably talked about it to a tabloid reporter."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2006)

Meredith nods sympathetically, even as a chill runs down her back. 

_So she predicted US,_ she thinks.

"Do you think you can remember the things she's said, in the order she said them?" Meredith asks. "I'll be asking her too, but we try to have as many sources as possible. What's she said in-between that Mayan thing, and this most recent one?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 1, 2006)

"I don't really recall most of them. It's not like they're important, but I think I can remember one or two," Wilna said, closing her eyes and trying to remember. "Let's see: 'When the sky darkens at noon, the architect's puppet shall fall.' That was six months ago. Oh yes, and last month she said: 'If all goes well, then the secrets will be ended in the land of the oranges.'"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "She has been repeating the same thing for the last week or so. She's been saying: 'The one's who returned Akhentanen to the grave will soon arrive.'"




Nick is sufficiently freaked out, but tries to keep his compisure as Meridith continues to milk information from the woman.  He's beginning to wish he'd taken the time to do a little research on this family before he got here though.  Maybe Cade has a spare laptop...


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2006)

"Take this one out to Nick and Meredith," says Cade as he hands a laptop to Diego. He then hands another laptop, booted up and logged in, to Larry. "We're up and running."

Hearing much of the conversation with the mother through an ear bud in his left ear, Cade sits down at his monitoring station and starts to do some research concerning the predictions he's heard so far.

Checking for eclipses, or other evens that would darken the sky at noon. He does message Nick's machine, once he sees that it has been delivered (it is also logged in and turned on), and types * Architect's puppets = Masons? *

To Larry, Cade types * Where in Greece did she start? *


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2006)

Cade then types to Nick, * Proportedly freemasonry started in ancient egypt *

While listening to the conversations, Cade will review what has been said so far and do some research, with his first stop being what he can find about these "Lords of Sand". Obviously he will check the Hoffmann resources primarely, as the laptops do use OSIRS - both at the command line and with a graphical interface.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 2, 2006)

Friadoc
[sblock]The latest solar eclipse was two months ago, at around about noon. Not much happened that day, except that a rather prominent senator who was the chairman of the Senate Committee on Appropriations was impeached and convicted on charges of corruption.

While the Freemasons are a fairly open society these days, their membership lists aren't public knowledge, and aren't usually kept on systems that you can access from the outside.

You also can't find anything related to sand lords on the OSIRS system, but after working on it for a bit, you also discover that any files rated at a security level above your access level wouldn't even be visible to any of your searches or inquiries without special permission from a superior.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2006)

oO Hmmm Oo thinks Cade as he tries to find anything on the Lords of Sand. oO I guess I need to call a friend Oo

Cade will ping 'Z' through a secure OSIRS channel, asking her about the 'Lords of Sand' or if he should ask someone else about them, if it's above both of their clearances.

Also, Cade will check to see if the senator in question was rumor to be a member of a Masonic Lodge, or if he can find information within OSIRS on him. He'll also check into "the Land of Oranges", which he thinks might be Florida, but he'll see what he can find.

During his searches, Cade will share what information he has so far with Nick and Larry's terminals.

oO Why do I have the feeling that I shoulda brought the sword? Oo thinks Cade as he runs his queries.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick quickly begins to research the Freemasons and their heritage, including his own search for a member list, just in case.

He will also find out anything he can abuot this family, accessing whatever databases are available.  If he can get into the school's records, he'll see if there are any reports of the girl's strange behavior that he can access.

Nick shares Cade's opinion about the Land of Oranges being Florida, and thinks he might need to start working on his tan.

While Nick is himself no stranger to computers, he is fairly impressed by Cade's technological savvy.  Between their combined computer skills, and Nicks research abilities, there shouldn't be a lot that they couldn't find together.

(Research +14)


----------



## iwatt (Dec 2, 2006)

Larry realizes he's in over his head. Thankfully better minds could use him as a spokeperson. Feeling very much like a TV anchorman trying to sound well informed, he puts on a serious tone. "Greece you say? Were exactly were you visiting? You know how impressionable young children can be. Maybe she heard or saw something that caused her too start acting out."


[sblock=IM to Cade] Are you keeping an eye on the van? Any movement out there?[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 3, 2006)

Cade will reply back to Larry, as well as open a group channel to Larry and Nick, so as to keep them apprised of the current security umbrela and activities within it.

The umbrela report will included things within and without, such as the location of the SUV-in-Black and it's occupants.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 3, 2006)

"Well, let's see," John reminisces. "We mostly visited historical sites, like Athens and Delphi, though we did start with a tour of the islands."

Friadoc
[sblock]
Z sends back a message about a minute later. -I'll have to clear it with Stanfield, first. I can guarantee you that he'll look up any relevant files, but I'll be honest, he probably won't give you anything above your level, unless it's a matter of life and death.-

OSIRS does have a brief history of the Freemasons. Came to public attention around the eighteenth century, though claims to have been founded thousands of year earlier, supposedly by the architects of the Tower of Babylon, and the Temple of Solomon. They've had a significant amount of influence on American history, with thirteen of the founding fathers and fifteen presidents having been Freemasons. There's a lodge in nearly every town in North America. The total membership numbers in the millions worldwide, with members all being part of a local masonic lodge. There's no central leadership, but notes in the OSIRS records indicates that this is most likely a cover.

A note indicates that the Freemasons, as an organization, are almost certainly connected to various conspiracies, including political, economic and supernatural events, though it also notes that the vast majority of members would have no knowledge of this.

You can't find any rumors or information about whether or not the senator was a member of a lodge.[/sblock]

Industry
[sblock]The Freemasons came to public attention around the eighteenth century, though claims to have been founded thousands of year earlier, supposedly by the architects of the Tower of Babylon, and the Temple of Solomon. They've had a significant amount of influence on American history, with thirteen of the founding fathers and fifteen presidents having been Freemasons. There's a lodge in nearly every town in North America. The total membership numbers in the millions worldwide, with members all being part of a local masonic lodge. There's no central leadership. Conspiracy theorists link them to numerous other conspiracies, painting the Freemasons as an insidious organization that uses its membership to influence corporations, political parties and governments.

Your research on the family doesn't turn up anything unusual. Both parents are employees at NuTech. John is an IT support technician, and Wilna is a programmer. Carol's school record is unimpressive, thoroughly average so far, though there have been several notes on disciplinary action in the last two years, when she started speaking out in class, making similar vague statements that the parents told you about.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2006)

_To Cade:_ If you can get a plate number off of that van outside, I'll see what I can see.

"Well, if Meridith is finished, I should think we'd like to speak with your daughter now, if that's ok with you," Nick says to the woman.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 3, 2006)

*To Nick*: I'm on it.

While Cade replies to 'Z' about his inquiry into 'Lords of Sand', as well as the particulars of why he is inquiry into them, which will include the quoted prediction of the girls, he'll see if he can pull the SUV-in-Black's lisence plate.

Cade will use the camera to either pull the plate numbers, or use them to allow him to see and read the numbers off. If he gets these, he'll provide them to Nick.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 4, 2006)

“Beautiful cities, the both of them. Do you have any pictures of the trip? It might jog your memory some; maybe help you remember any odd things that happened.” As he keeps smiling, he types the answers to the questions as fast as he can. His spelling and grammar is atrocious, as befits somebody who probably didn’t finish high school.


IM to Cade: “Delphi? Why does that name ring a bell? It makes me think of those old epic movies, about romans or greeks.”

Clearly, Larry’s education is predicated mostly on films, and not books.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2006)

Meredith nods at Nick. "I think we're ready." 

She looks at the mother and says, "Wilna, Nick and I are going to talk to your daughter now. We're going to ask that, for now at least, you and your husband not be in the room with us so there's no question of contaminating her statements."

Meredith indicates Larry and goes on, "Go ahead and answer some follow up questions if you don't mind, and I believe we have a monitor you'll be able to watch the interview on. Again, for now, we won't tell her you can see her, so she'll be freer with her responses. Later, if the situation warrants it, we may do some group interviews too."

She smiles and asks, "Does all that sound all right with you?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 4, 2006)

The license number of the black vehicle is ZKR 452, and is registered to one Will Williams of Chicago.

Wilna nodded. "Carol's upstairs in her room. It's the second one on the right."

"I can't remember anything really unusual happening, off the top of my head," John mused. "But I could go dig out our photo album."


----------



## iwatt (Dec 4, 2006)

"Well, let's look at the pictures. Even if they don't help, they let us pass time while Meredith and the good Doctor ask their questions."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 5, 2006)

While answering Larry's question about Delphi, Cade will also be researching Will Williams of Chicago, via whatever means he can by using OSIRS. If that does not pull up anything, he will try some of his contacts, namely someone who can run plates.

IM to Larry: One of the more famous oracles of the Hellenstic World, ancient Greece, as the Oracle of Delphi. It was the center of the ancient world in which people would ask the priestess of Apollo, know as the Pythia, questions. Questions that she would answer cryptically.

If needed, Cade will feed Larry more information on the area and precognative abilities, but the jist of it all is in the initially message.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Nick works his research magic on the name Will Williams and cross references it with anything else concerning the current events, including Greece and ancient Egypt, and even the Hoffmann Institute itself (maybe big brother is checking up on us?).


----------



## Falkus (Dec 5, 2006)

Nick and Cade pull up some very interesting information on Will Williams. He doesn't exist. There's enough vital information in the system to fool a casual check, but any detailed background analysis quickly discovers large gaps and missing information. Whoever is in that vehicle out there doesn't want people to know who he or she is.

"I've got 'em stored on my computer in the study," John said to Larry, and took him to it. He called up the files, and the two of you began browsing through them. Most of them were very nice pictures of the islands, as well as pictures of the family, and various historical sites. The one unusual picture was at a temple of some sort, where there were vapors rising up through some cracks in the floor. You manage to recognize Carol from the briefing photo as being in the vapors.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 5, 2006)

"If you don't mind, I'd like to take a copy of these pictures back to the office. It's mostly for the boss. Unless I bring back something he'll hassle me about not been thorough enough, not dotting the i's and crossing the tees." Larry delivers this request with an apologetic smile, trying to emphasize that he thinks it's a waste of time, but that John would really be doing him a favor. At the same time, Larry is memorizing the picture's location in case he'll have to ask Cade or Diego to obtain them illicitly. If the computer is password protected, he'll try to catch the codeword visually without John noticing.

OOC: Bluff +12 (10+2 from fast talk ability)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Meredith nods and heads upstairs with a little handheld digital recorder in hand. On arriving at the door indicated by Wilna, she knocks politely and calls, "Carol? I'm Meredith, from the Hoffman Institute. Could I come in?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 5, 2006)

"Oh, sure, sure, no problem. Anything to help," John says, impressed. Larry's won him over completely. "Got a data key?"

Upstairs, a young, girlish voice, presumably Carol, answers Meredith from the other side of the door. "Come in, I've been expecting you."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Assuming Nick has gone wth Meredith again (that was the plan, right?), he steps in and greets the girl with a smile.  He'll probably let his partner handle most of the interview with her while he taps away on the laptop, researching key elements here and there.

Of course, he's sure the girl will already know this.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 6, 2006)

After reaching into his equipment stash, Cade hands Larry a secure usb drive for John, "It's a two gig'er, so it should do."

Then Cade turns back to his system, monitoring the house and it's grounds, and IM's Larry and Nick about "Will Williams" - The registered owner of that SUV is a ghost in the system. It's a good cover, but either they're incompetant, or it was a rush job.

oO I wonder if she's only a precog Oo thinks Cade as he watches Meredith with the little girl. Then, with a chuckle to himself, Cade thinks of the dialog in a scene from Poltergeist. oO Go toward the light, Carol Ann. Toward the light Oo

Once Larry gets the photos from John, Cade will retrieve the secure drive and examine the photos, seeing if there are any local legends concerning the exact areas in the photos (if he can determine that).

Also, if Diego is up for it, Cade will give him a crash course in surviellance work, showing him how to run some of the cameras and microphones. It'll be a double blind lesson, though, as Cade will have final authorization on anything that could cut feeds, or damage the line - basically, it'll help Diego learn things, but it won't let him break things (although Diego won't know that).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2006)

Meredith lets herself and Nick into Carol's room and takes a moment to look around, noting posters, prominent toys, and so on. Then she smiles warmly at Carol and sits down crosslegged nearby, if not right next to her.

"I guess you've probably heard your folks talking about us coming," she says. "I'm glad to meet you. Before we start, I'd just like to hear what you think Nick and I are here for. What do you expect from us?"


----------



## iwatt (Dec 6, 2006)

Once the picture download is done, Larry will go to the parents and try to keep them distracted with witty banter and jokes, trying to keep them at ease while the others do their stuff.


----------



## kinem (Dec 7, 2006)

Diego wasn't really surprised that the girl's powers seemed real, since he didn't think the Scientologists' interest in developing psychic powers was just a coincidence.  Still, he was a bit dumbfounded at the predictions.  Greece?  He'd read the classic myths, thought of them as another fantasy book.  _Gotta be patient on this one._

He pays attention to Cade's demo of the equipment, and keeps an eye on the van cam.  Mostly he lets the others do their thing - this assignment doesn't seem too suited to his skills.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 7, 2006)

Nothing in the room looked out of place. Toys, dolls, children's books. Everything you'd expect in a twelve year old girl's room.

"You're the ones who work for the Grey Man. I've seen you in my dreams. You and your friends are a focus," Carol said, jumping off the bed, and walking over to Meredith, and looking up at her. Carol's eyes were deep and sharp. Those inclined to melodrama would say that they were looking at your soul, and that they held an intelligence beyond her years.

"I have a message for you," she continued.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2006)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I have a message for you," she continued.




Nick raises his eyebrows a bit at the statement, and promptly opens up a blank text document ready to dictate what she says.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2006)

"For me?" Meredith squeaks before she can stop herself...then she coughs and clears her throat, and says in a more professional voice, "I mean, just for me, or for all of us?" Abruptly she shakes her head.

"Sorry. Lets start with the message, and go from there. What is it?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 7, 2006)

Carol's eyes suddenly roll back as Meredith asks for the message, and her voice becomes much deeper. "You must go. To the Street of Pine, at the number of the beast plus one. You must stop them. They are the Conquerers and the Slaves, and they are the Enemy."

She then returns to normal. Meredith sees that there's actually some sweat on Carol's forehead. "Feeling sleepy," Carol murmurs.




> Once Larry gets the photos from John, Cade will retrieve the secure drive and examine the photos, seeing if there are any local legends concerning the exact areas in the photos (if he can determine that).




A quick search on the legends of the Oracle of Delphi reveals that the predictions were supposedly brought on by a certain type of vapors in the temple.



> He pays attention to Cade's demo of the equipment, and keeps an eye on the van cam. Mostly he lets the others do their thing - this assignment doesn't seem too suited to his skills.




At one point, somebody gets out of the black vehicle, leans against the side and lights up a cigarette. He's wearing a black suit, black sunglasses and a black fedora.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2006)

Despite her shock, Meredith reflexively reaches out to put her hand on Carol's forehead on seeing the sweat there.

"You're a bit warm. Why don't you take your shoes off and get into bed? We'll have your mom come in okay? Oh...and Carol? Thanks."

She switches off the little digital audio recorder and looks up at Nick, making a little throat-cutting "turn it off" gesture."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 8, 2006)

> "You must go. To the Street of Pine, at the number of the beast plus one. You must stop them. They are the Conquerers and the Slaves, and they are the Enemy."




No sooner are the words out of her mouth then Cade is already researching the prediction and potential places that it fits - of course starting local, first. He'll look up various potential 'numbers' of the beast, since there have been numerous theories on that number, aside from the traditional one.

Also, Cade will IM Larry with the factoid about the vapors bringing on the precognitive abilities in Oracles at Delphi, perhaps he'll be able to find a route to as the father about them.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2006)

Nick saves teh obvious address, 667 Pine, to a text file before closing the laptop.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 8, 2006)

Bingo. A quick check of local maps reveals that there is a Pine Street in town. 667 Pine Street is on the outskirts of town near a forest, and the building on that site is a motel, which is pretty much the only notable building in that area.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 8, 2006)

An out-of-town motel next to a forest, the only building around.  _Great_, thinks Nick.  _We've gone from the Matrix to Psycho._


----------



## iwatt (Dec 8, 2006)

Larry IMs Cade back with "I don't want the parent's suspicious about the vapors. Remember that we're supposed to be downplaying any weird events even if they're true."


----------



## kinem (Dec 8, 2006)

Seeing the MIB, Diego remarks quietly "That guy's styling some, but he's no Will Smith."


----------



## Falkus (Dec 8, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "You're a bit warm. Why don't you take your shoes off and get into bed? We'll have your mom come in okay? Oh...and Carol? Thanks."




"Your welcome," Carol said quietly, as she obediently climbed into her bed. She was asleep in under a minute.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 8, 2006)

Im to Larry: I know, and if she was exposed to them, then we can baffle him with mumbo jumbo about gases, chemical interactions, and the human body. Finding out if she was exposed to anything is just the easy part. 

oO Poor kiddeo Oo thinks Cade as he watches the scene with Nick, Meredith and the lil' girl, however he doesn't say anything yet, letting them both handle it. Plus, potentially, her parents can see much of it on the observation monitor Cade had setup for them.

When Diego mentions the MiB, Cade trains one of the cameras on him and tries to get the best close-up of the MiB that he can. Once done, Cade will e-mail a copy of it to his Hoffmann e-mail, as well as to 'Z', just to be safe and have non-local copies of the images.

"Good catch, Diego," says Cade quietly.

Although Cade doesn't IM Nick, having seen that he closed his system, he does see that Nick was checking up on the address, like he was, and he also notes down the same conclusions, locally.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2006)

Meredith gives Nick a look, and says, "I think that's it for now. Lets get everyone together and review this before we start talking about how and why. I'll go talk to the parents..."

She emerges from the bedroom and weaves through the house until she finds Carol's parents. There, she gives them a nod and says, "Despite what you might think, if you were watching, I think this was a very promising first interview. She did exactly what we needed her to, which was display this unusual 'symptom,' and she did it right away. Now, we have a couple of options for how to proceed from here. What we'd like to do is leave some of the monitoring equipment in place, so we can get some measurements of her temperature and brain activity while she's asleep and so on, not to mention capture anymore episodes she may have while we're absent. If you're not comfortable with that, we completely understand, and we'll dismantle it all before we leave."

"We'll need to go over all the sensor data in some detail and consult references before we have a clear idea of what might be going on here, although we already have a few theories. With that in mind, how do you feel about getting back together again sometime tomorrow afternoon so we can share with you what our results are?"


----------



## Falkus (Dec 11, 2006)

"That seems a bit, well, extreme," Wilna says, after Meredith's proposal. "Are you sure that it would be absolutely necessary? We don't mind recording what she says, but we're not sure about the rest."


----------



## iwatt (Dec 11, 2006)

"Well the recordings of her sayings would be extremely useful. With enough information I'm sure our specialists can come up with were she's coming up with these things. In any case, I don't want you to worry. From what we can tell, this is most likely a case of a bright little girl with an over active imagination. Think of this as an extreme version of a child having an imaginary friend. It isn't at all that unusual for very talented children." This whole spiel was delivered by Larry in a proffesional tone, with just the right amount of smiling to put the parent's at ease. "In any case, we'll probably be returning in a couple of days, just to dot the i's and cross the tee's."


----------



## Falkus (Dec 13, 2006)

"All right," John says, nodding. He's completely bought Larry's spiel. "Thank you. Once this gets to the media, I certainly hope it'll stop all the lunatics from dropping by, wanting to study her precognitive ability."


----------



## iwatt (Dec 13, 2006)

"Have you had many of these people coming by? We get a lot of them at the office too. I think we collect pictures of the more annoying ones, so that they don't keep bothering us. I'll see if there's anything we can do." Looking at Meredith, he adds. "We ready boss? You want us to start loading the van?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2006)

"Yeah," Meredith agrees. "Let's get packed up."

She favors Wilna and John with a smile and an offered hand. "Thanks, both of you. I know this must have seemed like a shot in the dark to you two, but I think you'll be very happy with the results. We'll need a day or two for the analysts to go over the evidence, but i'm sure they'll figure out what's really going on here."

She nods encouragingly. "We'll be in touch the moment we have anything concrete."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2006)

OOC

Ok, I must have misunderstood, or misread a post, so I'm gonna redo Cade's poses here in a moment, in the addition.

I thought that the parents pushed back and then Larry talked them into being ok with it, obviously that's not the case and, thusly, Cade would not have done some of the things I said he did...

...So, new pose coming in a couple moments.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2006)

"Get everything," Meredith notes, as she helps collect gear. "We're not leaving anything behind. We have enough, I think. If not, we can come back later."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2006)

After loading up the equipment, Cade will hand the keys to one of the others in the group, as he says, "I think it's someone else's turn to drive."

Once the rig is all loaded up, Cade will wait to get in so that he'll be in the back by the sliding door. As the mini-van drives away, Cade will wait for a block or two, once they're out of sight of the family's house and the MiB SUV before he says anything.

"Pull over here," says Cade, pointing to the corner of the street a few blocks from the house. "I want to double back, on foot, and watch that SUV for a bit." With a wry smirk, he adds, "It's just too stereotypical for my tastes."

"There's a greasy spoon that we passed, on the way in, if you'd all like to hold up there for a couple," says Cade as he holsters his sidearm back in it's concealed holster. After he slides his laptop into it's backpack, pulling it on over his shoulders as he exits the van, he continues, "I figure, a little extra surveillance of our watchers wouldn't hurt any, right?"

Once he is out of the minivan, Cade will doubleback down a different route, that will take him to a position that he can arrive at unseen and, thusly, able to observe the family's house and the SUV. He'll have his laptop booted up, but stored in his backpack, just in case, and have his cell phone's ear piece on, but the phone is on it's silent, vibrating alert.

OOC

Basically, Cade wants to observe things, make sure it is all okay, before just leaving the family alone with their weird watchers outside.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 14, 2006)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> I thought that the parents pushed back and then Larry talked them into being ok with it, obviously that's not the case and, thusly, Cade would not have done some of the things I said he did...QUOTE]
> 
> OOC: Sorry I wasn't completely clear on that. Just to be clear. John and Wilna agreed to record any future predictions she might say, but didn't agree to any other equipment. Sorry about the brevity of my posts lately, I've been a bit busy. That should change soon.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2006)

OOC

It's all good, Falkus, no worries. These things happen and, trust me, I know about being busy, so don't sweat it.  Thanks for saying, so, though.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 14, 2006)

"I'm not sure about you going alone. Diego, you up to backing Cade up?" Larry had been about to volunteer, but he remembered how effective Diego had been back in the library. If the feces hit the rotary ventilator, he'd want the ex-gang member backing him up. "Keep in contact with us, specially if something strange happens."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2006)

Meredith nods.

"Yeah, we probably shouldn't split up into less than pairs," she agrees. "If something DOES happen, one of you should be able to call in for help. A single person by himself could get ambushed and we'd never know."


----------



## kinem (Dec 14, 2006)

"Sure" Diego says, and slips out of the minivan to join Cade.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 15, 2006)

"Good idea," says Cade as he nods to the others, patting Diego on the back as he gets out. "Ready, Diego?"

Once the two are on their way, Cade will show Diego the same tricks he was planning, especially the cellphones on vibrate, instead of ringing.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 15, 2006)

With the "away" team on the move, Larry takes over the wheel and drives to a nearbye diner. As they sit down to wait he asks questions about this whole oracel thing from Nick, at least to get a better understanding of what they'er dealing with. "So you guys think it was these vapor things that got her into soothsaying? If so, I'll be the first to volunteer for the Greek assignment. Thos beaches looked nice."


----------



## Falkus (Dec 15, 2006)

Diego and Cade doubled back as Team Libra's van pulled away, and managed to get into position quickly enough to notice something very unusual.

A second black SUV turned onto the street at an intersection ahead, as the one that you had been observing pulled out of its parking place. The two black vehicles paused next to each other, and you could see the drivers windows rolling down, and the two drivers having a brief conversation, though it was impossible to make out what they were saying.

After about thirty seconds, the new SUV parked where the old one had been, and the old one continued down the road in the direction that your van went.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2006)

iwatt said:
			
		

> With the "away" team on the move, Larry takes over the wheel and drives to a nearbye diner. As they sit down to wait he asks questions about this whole oracel thing from Nick, at least to get a better understanding of what they'er dealing with. "So you guys think it was these vapor things that got her into soothsaying? If so, I'll be the first to volunteer for the Greek assignment. Thos beaches looked nice."





[sblock=ooc]Again, Nick may be an expert on ancient Egypt and the sort, but I'm not.  Any knowledge he passes on about Egypt and the Oracles of Delphi or whatever will have to be through you, oh masterful DM. [/sblock]

"Or maybe a possession of sorts?  Could she have picked up a mental hitch-hiker while they were there?"  Nick takes a sip of coffee and boots up the laptop again.

"Obviously she is the real deal.  I suppose now we just need to figure out where to go from here.  And she did raise a few more questions.  Questions about us.  Maybe I missed something, but _The Grey Man_?  Does that mean anything to any of you?"  Nick starts typing while he's talking.

"And she says she's seen us before in her dreams, and that we're a _focus_.  A focus to what?  I'm starting to think we're part of a bigger picture here, and to be honest, I'm not really liking it.  Although a trip to Greece would definitely be nice." He winks to Larry as he says the last part, and smacks the enter key on the keyboard.

```
Text message to Cade's cell phone:

[FONT=Courier New][COLOR=SlateGray]Got a way to feed us some video with those gadgets of yours?  I'd like to keep 
an eye on you if we can.[/COLOR][/FONT]
```


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2006)

"To be honest...it seemed like a possession to me," Meredith muses. "Did you hear how she said she had a message? Like it was from someone other than her? And the way her voice changed... I'm no expert on paranormal stuff, but that seemed pretty possessiony to me."

"Maybe that's how Delphi worked, even in the past. The priestess would let some kind of future-knowing spirit in, by breathing the vapors. Maybe they knew of a way to expel the spirit later on...or maybe it just stayed with them. I don't know. We'll need to research that. If they could make the spirit leave, we might be able to 'cure' Carol."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "To be honest...it seemed like a possession to me," Meredith muses. "Did you hear how she said she had a message? Like it was from someone other than her? And the way her voice changed... I'm no expert on paranormal stuff, but that seemed pretty possessiony to me."
> 
> "Maybe that's how Delphi worked, even in the past. The priestess would let some kind of future-knowing spirit in, by breathing the vapors. Maybe they knew of a way to expel the spirit later on...or maybe it just stayed with them. I don't know. We'll need to research that. If they could make the spirit leave, we might be able to 'cure' Carol."





"Maybe.  Or at least find a new host... "  Nick trails off, continuing his research.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 15, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed something, but _The Grey Man_?  Does that mean anything to any of you?"[/COLOR]  Nick starts typing while he's talking.





"Beat's me. I'm just the talking head, remember. I'll leave the heavy mental lifting to you folks with a degree. Only Gray man reference I can come up was from that sucky Dreamcatcher movie.  think he was an alien." Larry orders a greasy cheeseburger and a side order of fries. He unconciously flirts with the waitress and then returns to the conversation. "At least I think we were succesful in convincng the parent's that she's normal. The boss men will be happy. Right now I'm more concerned with this number of the beast she mentioned. Sounds too ominous just to be poetic license. I'm just glad I brought the big gun."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 15, 2006)

"Nice," says Cade to Diego as he watches the original black SUV pull out, seemingly to follow their cohorts. "It seems with ruffled someone's feathers."

Pulling out his laptop, Cade quickly sets up a wireless webcam, on a secure feed, so that they can watch the house and SUV from out of sight. But, he does this after sending out a heads-up warning to the others.

IM to Larry and Nick: Heads up, people, the black SUV got a replacement here and I think it's heading your way.

When Nick's message his his cell phone, Cade laughs as he replies to Nick, via IM: Great mind's think alike, Professor. Done and done.

Cade will send the secure IP address for the webcam.

"Diego, think you're up for doing a walk-by t'see if we can get a head count in the SUV?" Cade asks. "If not, I can do it."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Nick informs the others of Cade's IM.  If they are not at a table that allows them the best view of the parking area, he'll suggest that they move to one.  Preferrably to one with a bit of cover if it's available.  He's obviously not liking the unfolding events.


----------



## kinem (Dec 16, 2006)

"Think it's safe?  Ah fukkit, OK."

Diego tries to walk casually by the van, glancing around a bit and looking in the van very briefly.  _Just gotta relax.  No problemo.  I walk alone, I walk a ... my shadow, is the only one that walks beside me ..._


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2006)

Glancing into the black SUV as he walks past, Diego can see two more men dressed almost exactly the same as the previous pair. The one in the passenger's seat seems to be typing on a laptop. They both watch Diego intently as he walks by.

The crew at the restaurant, after a short period of time, notice the first SUV pull up and park down the block, but it makes no obvious hostile moves.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 16, 2006)

"Yeah, if they've got a focus on the group," says Cade with a half-smile. "Then it's on the others, they'd think we're just the grunts."

When Diego heads out, Cade uses the webcam to keep an eye on the situation, watching Diego's back so to speak. Not only does Cade want a number count, as well as to gauge their activity, but he's curious to see if the vehicle is registered like the other one.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Nick reports the appearance of the van to the Cade via IM and suggests that maybe we should call the folks back at the institute and report what's going on before we do anything else.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 16, 2006)

Running the numbers of the new SUV indicates that it's registered to one Jon Jonston, a similarly non-existing person. On this check, Cade also finds that are certain protocols in place, which would warn off police from continuing an identity check on the vehicle and the person it's registered to. Checking the previous SUV discovers a similar protocol in place for it as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2006)

Meredith shifts uncomfortably in her seat, and finally snatches a napkin and writes on it. She then passes it around, looking a little embarrassed...and worried.

_Do you think we can talk freely? Are they just watching, or are they listening in too?_


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Meredith shifts uncomfortably in her seat, and finally snatches a napkin and writes on it. She then passes it around, looking a little embarrassed...and worried.
> 
> _Do you think we can talk freely? Are they just watching, or are they listening in too?_





Nick read's Meredith's note and simply shurgs.  The expression on his face says everything: _Good question.  I wish I knew._


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 17, 2006)

Once Diego makes his way backl around to Cade's location, he'll inform him of what he learned from running the SUV's plates.

He'll also IM the information to Nick and Larry.


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2006)

Diego - still trying to walk casually - makes his way back around to Cade.

"Two MIBs" he explains.  "Watched me like vultures.  I don't like this.  We should call the office and ask what they know, and what to do."


----------



## iwatt (Dec 17, 2006)

The concept of running home to daddy wasn't one that felt any good to Larry, but the Doc had shown good instincts so far. The black vans were a tad over the top, almost as if they wanted us to spot them. Meredith's paranoia seemed appropriate. Taking the napkin, he hastily scribbles:

_Hav Cade talk 2 boss_

To cover the written discussion in case they were been eavesdropped on, Larry begisn to tell a story of his experiences when he'd worked as a short order cook in a diner just like this one. He sprinkles some amusing anecdotes while the others keep their discussion going.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Nick will send the IM to Cade and suggest that they contact the Institute and notify them of the situation.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 19, 2006)

Once Cade gets the word from the others, he'll contact the Hoffmann Institute, however he will pull back a bit farther around the corner, letting Diego keep an eye out, for trouble.

Overall, Cade will give the Institute a sitrep (situation report) on where things currently stand (both the group being in two places and both of the SUVs), as well as what they've observed about the girl and her family, including possible theories.

The key point of Cade's contact will come at the end, in which he lets them know about the actions of the MiBs.

Cade feels confident in contacting the Institute via his laptop, due to 'Z' and her statements about the security of OSIRS.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 19, 2006)

About a minute after Cade sent in his report, he receieved his reply over his laptop. "This is Director Stanfield, well done with your investigation. I'm going to pass the information along to Leo and Harland, and let them see what they can come up. Meanwhile, I want your team to follow up on this prophecy she made, see what she was warning you about."

"As for the agents, they could be working for any of a half-dozen conspiracies. I'm guessing Bilderbergers, but Z thinks Freemasons. I supposed they could even be real US government agents who aren't workign for anybody. Don't worry about them, the fact that they're being so blatantly obvious means they don't have any hostile intentions, they're just telling you that they know you're there and that they've got an eye on you. If they intended to kill or abduct you, they'd be dressed casually, and you probably wouldn't have spotted them until after they made their move."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 20, 2006)

Before Cade relays the information from Director Standfield to the group in the diner, he will let the director know about the Masonic imagery within the family's home, in case that helps narrow down the 'watcher' affiliation.

However, once that is done, Cade will relay the information to the others, via Nick. Unless something occurs within the next bit, Cade will also request a pick-up by the group.

He'll indicate a street a few blocks down from their current location for the pick-up and Cade and Diego will meet them there.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 20, 2006)

After Cade's message, Larry pays for the meal and then drives to the pickup. After arriving he switches seats to let Cade back behind the weel. Meanwhile he fiddles with the radio looking for a classic rock station. With any luck they'll be playing Iron Maiden's "The Number of the Beast".


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2006)

*Cough*

"Excuse me," Nick says.  He thinks he hears a slight echo in the van.


----------



## iwatt (Dec 31, 2006)

"I hope you aren't coming down with something Doc. You don't want to be sick if we score a trip to the Greek Islands." Getting serious again, Larry turns to Cade. "Did we find out anything else about the girl. She mentioned we were the "focus". Or maybe *a* focus, like their are ohers? Also, what is with this conquerors and slaves bit?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2006)

"We'll need access to Hoffman's files to really get into that," Meredith suggests. She then starts winking as she says, "Frankly, I think the girl's case is out of our hands now. Leave it to the eggheads at the Institute to work out what's going on with her. I'm all for getting out of Podunkia, USA ASAP."

She pauses, then smiles, finding an angle.

"Anyone pin down a decent motel in town yet?" On her napkin, she doodles, that 666 one?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 1, 2007)

Cade will share everything he has so far, including his own theories on the bit about "conquerors and slaves", which he thinks is a link to Ancient Egypt that can be tied to jewish slavers, the pharisees, and possibly Freemasons.

"Of course," says Cade with a chuckle. "It could be that I listen to too much Coast to Coast AM at night."

Cade will also share the Institute's instructions to follow-up on the prophecy.

Obviously, at this point, Cade will be driving again, unless anyone is against it.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 1, 2007)

It doesn't come as much of a surprise when the black SUV continues following you, maintaining a fairly safe distance, but not really making any attempts to hide or conceal the fact that they're following you.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 1, 2007)

"Hmm.. to lose or not to lose," Nick ponders aloud.  "I'm beginning to think they want something from us.  I'm not sure that we should go to the address she gave us before we've settled with whoever this is.  I can't imagine they'd want anything good."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

Meredith sighs. "Stop the car. They're following us like a cop trying to pull us over. I'm gonna go talk to them. We'd have to be preschoolers to have missed them by now. I think it's pretty obvious they want our attention."

She undoes her seatbelt and unlocks her door, ready to pop out when they stop.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 1, 2007)

"In this thing," Cade says with a guffaw, before he says over his shoulder to Nick. "We'd have a better chance drunk and on foot."

Cade will pull over, unless there is a lot of protest about it, however he'll also get out and follow Meredith.

But, he will leave the keys in the ignition, with the car turned out, leaving it in neutral with the parking break on. Obviously, be it him or someone else, the rig is prepared for a getaway - for what it's worth.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 2, 2007)

The vehicle following you parks about sixty feet back shortly after you park. The driver of the black SUV doesn't turn off its engine.

Forty-five seconds after it parks, one of the MiBs opens the passenger side door, and walks up the side road about thirty feet, and stands there. He looks like a man who has something to say.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2007)

Meredith walks up to the black SUV and then to the man in the black suit that got out. She peers up at him, shading her eyes, then nods and extends a hand to shake.

"Hi. I'm Meredith, though I'm guessing you already know that. We're with the Hoffman Institute. Was there something you wanted? Or...is one of our taillights just out?"

She smiles at the man.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 2, 2007)

_I'm not really that great of a driver._ Since Cade had gotten off the vehicle again, Larry scuttles over and get's ready to drive back for Meredith if something happened. Turning to Diego he says, "Just be ready for anything wierd that might happen. I don't trust these suits." Turning to Nick he adds, "you might want to keep your head low Doc, you never know when the excrement will hit the rotary propeller."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 2, 2007)

"And I'm agent Duffmann. Who I work for is immaterial," the MiB replied, shaking Meredith's hand. He pulled out a pack of cigarettes, and lit one up, and then offered another to Meredith.

After she accepted or refused, he continued. "What we want to know is what's going on at the motel. That's why we're following you. To see what you'll find. We got here before you did, after all, so don't think you can just leave me or my superiors out of the loop on this."


----------



## kinem (Jan 3, 2007)

Diego, antsy, peers towards the meeting.  He draws his gun.  "Oh, I'm ready for anything weird.  Something normal might blindside me at this point."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 3, 2007)

"We were here first?" Cade mock-quotes with a grin on his face. "What is this, spooky kindergarten?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

Meredith waves away the cigarette and shrugs.

"The motel, huh? If you're so curious, why not just go yourselves? You've had time. Why wait for us?"


----------



## Falkus (Jan 3, 2007)

"Simple. My superiors don't want us treading on the toes of the Hoffmann Institute right now," Duffmann said, putting away his pack of cigarettes, and blowing out a cloud of smoke. "I'm not privy to the details, of course, but apparently there's some high level negotiations going on right now, and they don't need a low level investigation getting blown into a huge confrontation. That's what I was told by my boss when I asked permission to have you quietly removed from the area. Of course, we can't just simply let you investigate something related to our case without us looking over your shoulders, that would just be foolish of us. So you just go on and do what you Hoffmann Institute agents do best, poking and prodding at things and getting to the truth of matters, and I'll just be watching from a few blocks away."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

"Uh huh...well, what about a cooperative investigation?" Meredith suggests, peering up at the man, trying to see his eyes through the sunglasses.

"We could share what we've got so far, then head out to the motel actually working together, instead of just spying on each other while we repeat the same work twice."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 4, 2007)

"You have a refreshingly direct approach to matters," Duffmann said, lifting up his sunglasses, revealing a pair of brown eyes. "You certainly are new to this. Still, I suppose it would be easier to spy on you if we're there with you, so what the hell. We'll go along with you for now."


----------



## iwatt (Jan 4, 2007)

As he hears the discussion and it's unexpected turn, a paanoid feeling begins to creep up on Larry. "I have a bad feeling about this." he whispers to Nick and Diego. Since it seems no immediate escape will be necessary larry moves to let cade drive again. "I think I'll participate in the future negotiations."


----------



## kinem (Jan 5, 2007)

Diego shrugs.  "The MIBs are creepy, but what isn't, around here?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2007)

oO Will Smith is scarier than this Oo thinks Cade as he stands just behind Meredith. Cade just smirks as he moves back, so as to let Larry come forward. 

oO It's a smooze off, Dunder-Mifflin versus Faceman, Oo thinks Cade with a chuckle as he stands by the driver side door of the mini-van. He'll lean back into the door, but he won't get in the vehicle, yet. He's keeping his eye on Duffmann and the MiB SUV.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2007)

"Okay, great," Meredith replies. "We'll probably both need some time to let our bosses yell at us over this, so lets say we meet up in the motel parking lot and work out how this is going to work. Sound good?"


----------



## Falkus (Jan 6, 2007)

"You got yourself a deal. It'll be interesting to see how this plays out," Duffmann said, a slight smile appearing on his face, the first visible signs of emotion he's shown. "See you there," he continued, heading back to his vehicle.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2007)

"I don't like it," Nick says when Meredith gets back into the van.  "I don't like it one bit.  They knew about this all along, so why couldn't they figure this out for themselves?  I don't like being used, especially when I don't know what I'm being used for."  Nick starts to shake his head dramatically.  "Nope, I don't like this at all," he says again.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2007)

"Maybe," Meredith says as she gets back in, "But at least this way we might be able to find out. As long as they were just following us around, we were never going to have any contact with them. If we actually work WITH them, then the information flow will be at least somewhat two way."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 7, 2007)

Once the situation is reported, Stanfield is not pleased, not pleased at all, but to his credit, he doesn't start shouting.

"Our sources have pulled some new information since we spoke last. The people you're dealing with are a Freemason Intelligence squad, probably attached to one of the paranormal research lodges in Switzerland or France. He might talk about being low ranking, but the fact that he's in on the real secret, so to speak, means he's fairly high up in the Freemason Hierarchy."

His voice took on an even more serious tone. "I'd hoped you wouldn't have to deal with anything like this on your first mission. Listen to me, these man are very, very dangerous. The Freemason lodges we're dealing with have the same knowledge of the paranormal as we do, and none of our scruples. They want to use it as a tool to further their own plans. And they will not hesitate to kill anybody who gets in their way in the pursuit of this."

Stanfield sighed. "However, what he does say is right. There is a very delicate negotiation going on concerning an information exchange between us and a European Masonic Lodge. So for the moment, they're our 'friends'," he continues. You get the sense that he doesn't particularly like the Freemasons. "Just search the motel, find whatever it is that needs to be found and get out of there."

The motel itself, once you arrive, is a small, two story building painted brown. There's a parking lot out front with exactly three cars in it. A sign on the front door says the motel itself is closed.

Shayrui and Industry
[sblock]You notice that one of the second story windows of the motel that's overlooking the parking lot has been smashed from the inside.[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 7, 2007)

"It's time to make lemonade, is what my old uncle Olaf used to say." Turning to Meredith he adds, "at least we won't be left wondering how much they really know." As Cade pulls up to the parking lot, Larry continues in his serious tone again. "We'll need surveillance, and it probably wouldn't be overlooked back in the office if we can get some info and data on these Free Mason agents." Securing his smaller gun in his ankle holster so as to keep it unnoticed, Larry also straps on his Desert Eagle. He's careful to hide the bulge as well.
"We need a plan. Doc, you should stay near Diego. He knows his way around a fight, he should be able to keep an eye on you. Meredith, stay near Case as well. I'll keep an eye on Duffman. When, not if, it all goes to hell" he adds with a grin, "make your way back to the van in one piece. In any case, do we know what we're looking for?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 7, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> "In any case, do we know what we're looking for?"





"Not a clue," Nick says.  "But we should probably start there."  He nods to the broken window.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 9, 2007)

"Can do,"  says Cade as he starts to run a surviellance schema through his mind, so as to setup cameras and monitors for not only their own activity, but external activity as well.

"I think I saw some portable units in their gear," adds Cade.

OOC

Falkus, if possible, I plan on having Cade setup an external surviellance rig that will run from within the Minivan, watching the building that the group is investigating. However, it's main function is to use the overt surviellance of the building as a cover for the covert surviellance of the Freemasons.

Also, if there is something like it in the gear, Cade would like each group of us (Hoffman agents) to have a portable video unit.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 9, 2007)

OOC: The Institute provided sufficient electronic gear in the van, so getting the surveillance and video gear set up is no problem.

As Cade finishes setting up the equipment, the Freemason's vehicle comes into view down the road. Looks like they spent more time talking with the boss than you did.

Also, at about the same time, a black-haired man in a brown coat comes out of the front door of the motel, and walks over to your vehicle. He raps on the passenger side window, and says, "Excuse me, but we're closed. There's some maintenance problems with the building, and it's really not safe right now. We're expecting the builders shortly, maybe if you come back in a week. Could you please move along?"


----------



## iwatt (Jan 9, 2007)

"Yes we were informed of your problems. Our company was contracted by the builders to start a preliminary survey of the problems, mostly focusing on the electrical wiring at first. You did get the call from the builders, right? I've told the boss before that sending us out on these rush jobs is a pain in the ass. We spend more time convincing people to let us do our job than we actually spend working." Larry speaks out in the voice of a man irritated by the usual hassle of his job. Turning to Merdith, he adds "You might want to start looking for the files and the builders contact info, while I go talk to the Duffmeister about unloading the equipment."

[sblock=Meredith and GM] 
Using Bluff to send a secret message: Try to find out who these builders are while I stall these guys.

I'm assuming since Meredith has a higher Sense Motive modifier than Larry's bluff modifier, she can decrypt the message.

[/sblock]

Bluff: +12 (+10 + 2 Fast Talk)


----------



## Falkus (Jan 9, 2007)

"I find that difficult to believe," the man says. "Given that there aren't actually any problems with the building." He draws a Beretta 93R pistol from under his coat, and points it at Larry.

"I want the real reason you're here. Who are you, and who controls you?" he continues.

Shayrui
[sblock]The man is calm, and collected. There isn't the slightest hesitation on his part or indication of nervousness. No sweat, no shaking hands. He wouldn't have any problems killing you, and would probably have no regrets afterwards.[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 9, 2007)

In a panicky voice, Larry turns pale under the gun pointed at him. "Don't shoot. I'm just doing what those MIBs in the black van told me to do. They offered us $200 in cash each to talk our way into this motel. I don't know why, I was just trying to get payed. If you want answers, go ask them."


OOC: oops


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 10, 2007)

Since the conversation has turned for the worst, Cade will use the rear of the minivan for cover, as he's outside of it, and draw his sidearm.

While keeping his visible composure calm, as well as using the rear passenger corner of the van for cover, Cade will quickly draw up on the man in a brown coat and says, "I get that he comes across a bit smarmy, but I really don't wanna clean his brains off of my dashboard."

The laser sight from Cade's weapon is blatantly active, as is the fact that the young man is very comfortible with his sidearm.

"My suggestion is you drop it, before I drop you," adds Cade as his finger tightens slightly on the trigger.

OOC

Obviously, Cade will be attempting a sneak/hide/move silently thing, to cover his actions, before he aims down on the gent.

Woot! Counter surprise rounds checks!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2007)

Meredith freezes for a moment, then ducks down below the window level and frantically tries to get her seatbelt undone.


----------



## kinem (Jan 10, 2007)

Diego, startled, feels like Larry and the others in the minivan are sitting ducks.

Short of time, he draws his own pistol and aims it at the motel man, preparing to retaliate at any sign of a gunshot.  Next he will undo his seatbelt, and consider a tactical withdrawal.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

"Everybody calm down. No need to get violent." Larry does the best he can to keep a tight rain in his emotions, as his eyes look around for anything he could possibly use as a distraction. _The last time I was in a situation like this, I got lucky. I don't think a bottle breaking is going to help this time._

[sblock=GM] This might be a good time for Larry's Wild Talent to manifest again.    [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2007)

Nick will also draw his gun, but keep it below window level and out of sight as best he can.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 11, 2007)

Larry's deception works, and the man with the gun glances up the street at Duffmann's approaching vehicle, giving Diego, Nick and Cade time to produce their firearms, which, of course, draws his attention back to you.

He raises his gun to fire at Cade, but Diego and Cade shoot first. The bullets impact on his chest, and he involuntarily squeezes the trigger early, firing a three round burst that takes out the van's back window. The man collapses backwards, and something very strange happens. As he falls, his body literally dissolves into dust. By the time he reaches the ground, there's nothing left indicating his presence aside from his gun, and a small pile of sand.

The Black SUV pulls to a stop, and Duffmann exits, holding a surpressed SIG-Sauer P228. "What the hell is going on?" he demands.

[sblock]Diego and Cade both hit, for 8 and 10 damage respectively[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

_That was close._ In a shaky voice he adds, "Thanx, guys. I'm guessing he was one of the bad guys."

Turning towards the Duffman, Larry once again is confronted by a gun. Not something he was particularly enjoying, he speaks up in an intimidating and impacient voice. "Unless you want us to feed you that gun, point it somewere else. I've had enough of threats today." Finally getting out of the car, Larry continues moving belligerently towards the Freemason. "I'll speak slowly so that you can understand. That pile of dust there, just pulled a gun on me. My boys here took care of him. Permanently. (Intimidate +8) Now for the important part: If he's got any other friends I doubt we'll keep the element of surprise after the gunfire. For some reason, he didn't want us to go in there. That's more than enough reason not to rush in waving a gun like a goon. We need a plan. I say you take you're men and enter from the rear of the building, we'll take the entrance. Cade, set up some Comm equipment so that we can talk to our new _friends._  (Diplomacy +8)"



OOC: Larry first is emphasizing the team's ruthlessnes and deadly efficency to the Freemasons, so that they will doubt the effectivenss of trying to double cross us. He'll then try to get into a commanding position in this operation.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2007)

(Editing to reflect clarification: Thanks Falkus.  )


----------



## Falkus (Jan 11, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, I wasn't entirely clear. I meant that Diego and Cade both dealt that amount of damage to the guy they just killed.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 12, 2007)

oO Lords of Sand? Oo thinks Cade as he looks at the follow, not to mention disassembled, foe. However, the young man quickly snaps to the immediate situation and holsters his weapon, after using the decocker.

"Comms," says Cade with a nod. "On it."

Although Cade already had a comm package setup for the group, as secure as he could make it on short notice, he'll also add an option to that package so that they can switch to a channel and talk with the Freemasons.

"We're on comms 3 on the 172.3 Mhz," says Cade as he hands a hunt to Duffmann. "That's narrow band, should keep the listeners out."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Meredith gapes for a moment, then quickly gets a baggie out of her purse and gets out of the van. She goes to the pile of sand and...careful not to touch any...scoops some up with the baggie's lip, then seals it and tucks it away.

"These must be the conquerors and slaves she warned us about," the reporter mutters, shading her eyes as she peers at the motel. "They are the enemy."


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2007)

Diego, gun still in hand, gets out of the minivan and stares at the pile of sand.  _Another ancient Eygptian mummy?_


----------



## Falkus (Jan 13, 2007)

"Easy, buddy," Duffmann said to Larry. "Just saw the gunfire, and so naturally, pulled my own. You're right though. We’ll take the back, shouldn’t be a problem." He spared a glance for the remains of the hostile. "You see the damndest things in this job."

Once Cade provided the comms info, Duffmann nodded, then touched an almost invisible earpiece, and turned back to see. "You got that, Franks?"  he said. His headset was a lot smaller then any currently available on the market. You wouldn’t have even noticed it if you didn’t see him use it.

 "All right, we’re good,"  he started to say, and then a neat row of red dots appeared on his chest, followed, just an instant later, by the distinctive sound of an automatic nine millimeter weapon firing from the second floor of the motel. The shooter was another male wearing civies, and he was firing from the shattered window on the second floor. Duffmann collapsed against the side of your van, dropping his gun, and leaving a bloody smear on the door as he slumped to the ground.

A third man appeared at the door of the motel, using the frame as cover. He aimed at Meredith as she was examining the remains of the first man, and fired a burst from his pistol. The bullets shattered the window of the van behind her, barely missing her head.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 14, 2007)

"Sonofva...! We've got shooters on the first and second floors!", shouts Cade as he moves to interpose himself between the doorway shooter and Meredith. Then, fully aware that the Freemasons should be on-comms, Cade says into his comm-unit, "Franks, Duffmann's shooter is on the second floor, out of the shatter window."

Cade opens fire on the man in the doorway, while using the minivan for cover and, hopefully, shielding Meredith.

"Meredith, get down and check n Duffmann," shouts Cade over his shoulder.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2007)

Meredith, having frozen for a moment with a look of startled horror on her face, is jolted to action by Cade's instruction. She scrambles back to the van, where Duffman fell, and pulls him frantically around the back, where the bulk of the vehicle shields them from the gunmen. There she examines the Freemason and tries to at least control the bleeding.

(First Aid or Healing check at 1d20+2)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2007)

Nick will take cover and fire at whichever target he sees first.


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2007)

"S h i t"!

Diego, gun already in hand, fires at the man in the doorway then attempts to take cover behind the minivan.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 14, 2007)

_I was starting to like Duffman_

Moving quickly, Larry draws his gun as he takes cover behind the van. He then takes aim at the  man in the doorway and let's loose with his Desert Eagle. He wasn't used to the bigger gun yet, but he had the feeling that the additional firepower would be necessary.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 14, 2007)

The man on the ground floor fired a burst at Diego as he dove for cover, hitting him in the left arm as he made it behind the van. The man on the second floor fired at Cade, but the burst went wild, blowing a few more holes in the van.

Cade manages to get behind cover, and snaps off a shot that drills into the right side of the chest of the man firing from the door, staining his clothes with blood, but it didn't stop him. He didn't even appear to register the fact that he'd been shot.

Diego's shot at the man in the door went wild as he took the hit, but he managed to get behind cover.

Another MiB, presumably Franks, exits the passenger side door of their SUV, with a suppressed SIG-Sauer P228. He starts shooting at the man on the second floor, hitting him in the arm.

Nick, firing over the hood of the van, took a shot at the first target he saw, the shooter in the window, and shot a bullet directly into the bridge of the man's nose. It easily broke through skin, flesh and bone and entered into his brainpan. The man slumped forward over the window, dropping his pistol into the parking lot, and then collapsed into dust and sand like the first man.

Larry's Desert Eagle boomed as he fired, and missed by an inch, taking out a chunk of the door but causing no other damage.

Meredith manages to drag Duffmann back behind cover. She's no doctor, but she manages to determine that he's bleeding heavily, and without quick medical attention, the Freemason's will be out one field operative.

[sblock]Diego takes 10 points of damage
Cade deals 5 damage to the man in the door
Franks deals 5 damage to the second story shooter
Nick critically hits the second story shooter for 13 points of damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2007)

"I need some help over here!" Meredith yells. "He's bleeding too much, I can't stop it! Someone with training or a kit or something come quick or we'll lose him!"


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 15, 2007)

While continuing to return fire on the man in the doorway, Cade yells over his shoulder to Meredith.

"There's a field kit in the rear of the van," shouts Cade. "Look for the biggest bandage you can and stuff it in the wound, then put a second bandage over the and hold down tight."

With a grimace, Cade adds, "It'll be messy, but you need direct pressure. Hard pressure, just shy of keeping him from breathing."


----------



## iwatt (Jan 15, 2007)

The Doc had just landed a great shot, one that deserved praise. "Nice shot, Doc. Let's put this bastard down."

Larry pops off another shot. His knowledge of first aid care was slim to non-existant, so he's focus on his next shot. Concentrating all in this one shot, Larry tried to will his bullet to hit the gunman by the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2007)

Suprised by his accuracy, Nick takes aim on the second man and tries his luck again.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2007)

Meredith opens the back door of the van and looks for the first aid kid. On finding the brightly colored metal box, she opens it and does as Cade suggests. Grabs the biggest sterile bandage balls it up, and presses it hard against the agent's wound. With her free hand she grabs another bandage and starts awkwardly unrolling it to wrap around the pressure bandage.

"Sorrysorrysorry," she says to him, wincing sympathetically. "If I don't do -some-thing you're going to die..."

(Another check, this time hopefully with a bonus for the kit, plus I'll spend an action point too. )


----------



## kinem (Jan 17, 2007)

Diego breathes heavily as he hides behind the minivan, his arm a painful bloody mess.

_At least I'm better off than the Duff Man.  If I survive this, Mom'll kill me._

Determined not to be a coward while his friends are still taking fire, he will attempt to peer out using the minivan for partial cover while taking another shot at the man who shot him, then ducking back for better cover.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 17, 2007)

The remaining enemy fires his Beretta again, missing everybody, but tearing up your van some more and shattering the few remaining windows that were intact. Looks like you're not going to be getting the deposit back.

Cade's Desert Eagle boomed again, and this time, he hit his target, putting a big hole in the man's chest, but he didn't go down.

Diego fired just after Cade, shooting a bullet right into the man's throat. He collapsed to the ground, and dissolved into dust and sand like the other two dead men.

As the man collapsed, Franks broke cover from behind his vehicle, and headed straight for the motel door, weapon extended in front of him. He stepped over the remains of the shooter, and disappeared inside.

Meredith grabbed the first aid kit and started desperately tending to Duffmann. Despite her lack of medical training, she managed to get his wounds covered up and stem the flow of blood somewhat. He wasn't out of danger yet, but at least now he had a fighting chance if he could get to a hospital in time.

[sblock]Cade hits the man in the door for 5 points of damage
Diego hits him for 11 points of damage
Meredith stabalizes Duffmann[/sblock]


----------



## iwatt (Jan 17, 2007)

_God damn it Franks. I ain't no hero._ Larry also takes off toward the door, unwilling to let the Freemason out of his sight. Since when did you start running toward gunfire Larry? 

Before he enters the motel he shouts back, "Somebody get on the radio and tell the boss we're knee deep in it now!!"


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2007)

As Cade watches Larry charge in, right after Franks, he turns to the others and runs through a quick situation report in his head.

"Meredith, Diego's been hit in the arm and it's bleeding pretty good," says Cade as he slaps a fresh clip into his sidearm. "Nick, I'm goin' in after Larry, but Hoffmann needs to know that I think we're facing off against the Lords of Sand from the girl's prediction and that one of the Freemason's are down."

"If you lose contact with us," says Cade as he re-seats his comm-unit in his ear. "Take Duffmann and leave, ok?"  With a half-smile and nod for Diego, Cade adds, "Keep your heads down and get the info back to Hoffmann, got it?"

Cade doesn't wait for a confirmation, he just heads right into the same door that Larry and Franks ran into.

OOC

Gotta love Cade's nervous habit, when worried about others, he tells people the obvious stuff.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Nick does his best to contact the Hoffmann Institue and relay the situation, quickly and precisely.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 17, 2007)

The reception area of the motel looked just like any other. A long desk with an old computer, a hallway at the back leading to a couple of rooms and a staircase, and a door behind the reception desk that presumably lead to the manager's office. Those were the only things that were normal inside the motel.

Five people were lying against the right wall. They'd been handcuffed, and looked to be either unconscious or dead. No blood or visible wounds, so it was impossible to tell which under the circumstances.

Then there was a man striding out the office into the main area. He was wearing surgical scrubs. Franks, a few steps ahead of Larry and Cade, aimed and fired his gun with a quiet click of mechanical action, the surpressor eliminating all other noise. A red stain appeared on the man's chest, but, like the other men outside, did not appear to notice it.

He raised his right hand, and it morphed. The fingers melded and the hand changed shape, and just like that, instead of a hand, there was what appeared to be a pistol at the end of his right arm. Unlke regular pistols, however, this one, instead of a barrel, had some sort of crystal interlaced with electrical components. He aimed it, and a red beam, like a laser, snapped out and carved across Franks chest. He collapsed with a scream.

And this draws your attention to the mans left arm. His left arm ended at at the elbow. Numerous poles and tubes extended from it, all of which had various different surgical instruments at the end. Scalpels, saws, needles, and even a few items that you couldn't even recognize. As you watched, they moved together, and like his right hand, blended and formed into a regular arm.

He then turned to look at you. "The NuTech consultant suborned and his implant removed, the psychic within our grasp, and now seven agents to infect," he said, in a remarkably pleasant voice. "This has been the single most successful operation I have ever undertaken, even counting the loss of the class twos you just killed. A small price to pay, judging by your talents, you'll make excellent class fives."

Outside, Nick managed to get in contact with Director Stanfield.

"Damn, damn, damn, damn," he cursed. "I didn't want you to have to deal with anything like this on your first mission. I'll explain later, but right now, I need you contain this. Keep whoever is inside that motel in there. I'm calling Department Chief Forge now, and we're going to dispatch a team of specialists to your location by helicopter. Contain the scene until they get there."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

Nick passes the information on to Meredith and Diego, and debates on whether to go in or to stay here and guard over the two and she tends to his wounds.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 18, 2007)

A series of pithy remarks crossed Larry's mind as he heard the man speak, but the crystal arm/gun thing had unerved the con artist somewhat. But years of conning men came to the for, and Larry did what he always did best, lie. "You don't think you're going to make it out of here, do you play doh boy? There's no way you're getting to the girl. Reinforcements are a few minutes away. If you want to save yourself a buttload of pain, I suggest you surrender. I'm sure we can come to an agreement to limiting the probing you'll be exposed to." Trying to sound cool and collected, Larry tries his best to impress the man that it the Hoffman agent's who really are in control. "You did me a favor getting rid of the freemasons. So you are in my good side today."

OOC: At the first sign of the man aiming his arm/gun at him, Larry is going to leap behind the nearest source of cover, be that back outside or behind the reception desk. He is definitely not going to start anything unless he get's some backup. If necessary he'll use an action point to boost his initiative.

bluff: +10 (+12 with fast talk)
intimidate: +8 (that's some wishful thinking  )


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 18, 2007)

oO Good, distract it Larry Oo thinks Cade as he steps off to the side looking for something that would pass for hard cover as he snaps off a series of shots at the 'crystal' arm that fired the lasers.

Cade will also relay what's going on out to Nick, asking the man to check the vehicles (MiBs and ours) for anything that could be used for explosives, such as gas cans, road flares or actual explosives.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

Meredith switches her attention to Diego as she does what she can for Duffman. "All I can do is disinfect this and bandage it," she tells the agent as she does just that. "I'm no paramedic...I don't even have a First Aid certificate." 

She glances at the Freemason's van as she works. "Hey!" she calls. "Is anyone else over there? Anyone?"


----------



## Falkus (Jan 18, 2007)

"I don't care who you work for," the Surgeon said. "But I need some new soldiers, since you killed my last group. And you'll do as their replacements. If you don't fight back, this will be painless, and you will thank me for opening your eyes after it's done."

His left hand morphed into another pistol, this one more closely resembling a regular pistol (aside from the fact that it was projecting out of the end of man's arm), though it's angles were smoother and it's barrel much narrower.

Larry, with, perhaps a sixth sense guiding him, managed to throw himself out the door and use the wall as cover as the second pistol came around and fired at him, with a quiet tic, tic, tic. Three narrow needles embedded themselves in the door as he watched.

At the same time, the Surgeon pointed his right hand at Cade, and fired the laser beam at him, searing a nasty burn onto his chest as he hurled himself behind a couch to use as cover. He returned fire over the top of the couch, scoring a direct hit on the Surgeon's chest with .50 AE round from his Desert Eagle. 

Meredith got the bandage around Diego's wound, but didn't accomplish much else. 

Nobody replied from the Freemason's SUV. It didn't seem like anybody else was inside. Both doors were still open, however.

[sblock]
Cade takes 10 points of damage
Cade deals 8 points of damage to the Surgeon
Meredith fails a treat injury check, Diego recovers no hitpoints[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 18, 2007)

oO Sonuva monkey Oo thinks Cade as the pain burns across his chest and into his body. oO Gotta work through it, Cade Oo

"Larry, if you're still up we need to cut it up in a cross fire," says Cade into his comm-unit. "On three...one...two..."  

"...Three!"  Cade pops up, hoping that Larry does the same from the other side, and fires a quick shot at the Surgeon before dropping back down.

OOC

I'm gonna spend my action point in order to perform two attack actions before diving back under my cover. I figure I'll either drop the guy and live or drop the guy and, well, not live.  Woot!


----------



## iwatt (Jan 18, 2007)

_What the hell, I wan't to go home Cade!_ On Cade' signal, Larry come out of cover and drops to his knees, trying to use the doorframe as cover as well. His gun sounds extremely loud, amplified by his position. His mind running on overdrive, Larry seems more aware of everything in his surroundings than ever before. Greatfully, he doesn't see his life run by. Shooting straight at the morpher, Larry hopes for the best.


OOC: a single shot at the thing. If we can spend actions points to get another action (I'm playing with so many different versions of AP that I'm currently confused about what I can do with them    ), I'll want to use my wild talent to make the computer keyboard fall down. Maybe that will distract the sucker.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

Meredith sighs at her clumsy work and shakes her head. "I guess I'd better take some courses if I'm not going to get a gun..."

She pauses. Looks at the MiB van. Gun, eh?

Carefully she edges towards the van, glancing behind her to make sure no one's aiming a pistol or worse at her back, then resuming her motion. What goodies did the Freemasons use?

"Hello?" she says as she gets closer. "If there's anyone in there, you should get Duffman to a hospital right away...I got the bleeding under control but... Hello?"

Assuming there's no reply, she peeks into the MiB van to have a look around.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 18, 2007)

OOC: I hadn't considered allowing the expenditure of an action point to gain an attack action before, but it seems balanced enough, so I'm going to allow it.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Hearing the gunshots inside, Nick decides to try to help out.  But before going in, he searches through the equipment in both vans for anything useful, as he's still not totally confident in his abilities with a gun, despite his previously lucky shot.

Nick is knowledgeable in both Chemistry and Demolitions, and if he can find anything in either van that'll come together to make a big bang, or some noxious fumes of some sort, he'll do that before going into the building, assuming there is time.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 19, 2007)

Larry, using the door as cover, took aim and fired, hitting the surgeon in the chest, furthering staining the surgical smock. As he did so, the computer keyboard clattered off the desk behind the Surgeon, but it didn't draw his attention away from the firefight.

Meredith and Nick quickly dug through the two van's for gear. The Freemason's vehicle had a  loaded Beretta M3P shotgun in the back seat. It also had a wide variety of computing and surveillance gear, including laser microphones, parabolic mikes, voice analyzers and a satellite uplink. There was also a portable hard drive marked: Recorded Prophecies. Nick, using a spare gas can from the van, a road flare from the Freemason's vehicle and a roll of duct tape managed to make a crude incendiary bomb. No way to tell how effective it would be until it was detonated, however.

The Surgeon vaulted over the reception desk, and used it as cover as he returned fire on Larry with his laser pistol. The red beam carved across his chest, opening up a nasty wound.

At the same time as Larry was getting some amateur laser surgery performed, Cade came up from behind the couch, his Desert Eagle blazing, hitting the Surgeon in the center of his forehead, and blowing most of the contents of his skull over the wall behind him. He collapsed over the desk and a second later, he dissolved into dust and sand. His weapons go with him.

[sblock]Larry hits for 10 points of damage to the surgeon
Larry takes 6 points of damage
Cade critically hits and deals 23 points of damage to the surgeon
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Nick takes the portable hard drive back to their own van and stashes it with his gear as he makes the crude bomb.  As he hears the gunfire cease, he fears the worst, but cautiously approaches the door to the motel lobby and nervously peeks in.  Seeing Cade and Larry still alive, he exhales in relief.  "More dust bunnies?" he asks with a smile.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 19, 2007)

"Booya!! Nice shot Cade!!" The adrenalin of the fight plus a blinding headache he was suddenly suffering had dulled the sharp burning sensation across his chest, but as Nick called out his lame joke, the pain of his wound came crashing down on Larry. "I'm not feeling too good here Doc. And I think that dustpile did something to me 'cause my head hurts like hell as well." Fortunately the wound had self cauterized and Larry could move around, albeit with some diffculty. He proceeds to tell Nick what had happened, as he moves toward Franks and checks the Freemason. Larry pockets the silenced gun and checks the dead agent's wallet. "Anybody up to helping me clear the rest of the building. Hopefully there's no more sand dudes."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 19, 2007)

"About damn time!" shouts Cade as the pain throbs across his chest. While Larry is filling Nick in on the situation, Cade will also go over the room, especially checking on the sand pile that was the Surgeon.

When Larry suggests making sure the place is clear, Cade nods and says, "Sure, better hit them first before the hit his, or else we're toast."

"Nice bomb, doc," Cade says with a grin towards Nick.


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2007)

"Thanks, Meredith.  Still hurts though!" _Damn!_ Diego attempts to inspect his wounded arm.

Suddenly, the sound of shots inside the building tells him the fighting's not over.  He doesn't want to take another hit, so he creeps cautiously towards the door, then realizes that another enemy has been downed.  He enters.

"Damn!" he declares.  "Sorry to see you got hit too.  I'll help search, least I can do, if we have to.  I hope the Hoffman Institute has medics in that backup team I thought they were sending."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

Meri grabs the shotgun and runs with Diego to join the others in the motel room.

"Duffman's alive, but out," she reports. "I...uh...borrowed this from their van. I figured we might need a bit more firepower than these handguns have." She beams.

"Anyway...lets get moving and clean up in here. Hopefully we can figure out what they were up to!"

She glances at the piles of sand. "And what they are..."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 20, 2007)

A quick search of the hotel reveals no more people present. The five men and women handcuffed in the reception area turn out to be unconscious. Closer examination reveals that each one of them has been injected with something in the neck.

In the manager's office, from where the Surgeon appeared, there's an unconscious man lying on a hastily improvised surgical table. He looks to have been cut open and sewed up again. He's also been injected in the same location as the people in the reception area.

A number of hypodermic needles are still on a tray near the table. Several of them (six) are empty, but the remaining four are still filled with some liquid, that has a faint, yellow glow to it.

Examination of the man's briefcase, which is lying nearby on the floor, reveals that he's a scientist named Ian Edwards who's working with the NuTech facility located in town after being transferred here a few days ago.

Franks is dead, cut in half by the laser. He isn't carrying any sort of identification or any sort of personal effects on him.

OOC: You each gain 2300 experience points


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

"Well, we'll definitely have to take the samples back to the lab," Nick says, disturbingly invigorated by the science behind it all.  "Surely they have the equipment to break this stuff down and see what's in it, and what it's supposed to do," he continues, referring to the syringes on the table.

"I don't think we should try and wake anyone just yet.  There's no telling what this stuff is, and after what we've seen already, who knows what these guys could be like when they're not sleeping, especially this guy," he points to the stitched-up man on the table.  "Got a feeling he may have a bad attitude when he wakes up."

"Oh, and Cade - don't let me forget, I've got something for you back in the van."


----------



## iwatt (Jan 20, 2007)

Once the action part of the adventure was over, Larry leaves the evidence handling and collecting to the brains of the group. His natural laziness combines with his splitting headache for the young con artist to go back to the car and sit down near the radios. He waves off any medical attention, he'll wait for the medics. He does clean up some and is ready to divert any onlookers who come asking questions about the gunfire. Meanwhile, his mind worries about all the weirdness he'd spotted this day, and not only of the sand morphing variety. The keyboard falling exactly when he'd been hoping for some distraction had taken an ominous note. He'd always thought he was just lucky, but maybe there was something else going on.


OOC: 2,300 xp is enough for Level 3. Cool !


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 20, 2007)

Once the building seems secure, Cade helps with the evidence collection, even though his chest is killing him.

"Yeah, I zigged when I should dove under a dumptruck," says Cade to Diego.

A half-smile forms on Cade's face as he chuckles when Meredith mentions the shotgun, "Aww, your first loot." However, he quickly adds, "I think these are the Lords of Sand/"

While helping Nick round up the evidence, Cade says to the Professor, "I hope it's some vicodin, but probably note, huh?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Once the building seems secure, Cade helps with the evidence collection, even though his chest is killing him.
> 
> "Yeah, I zigged when I should dove under a dumptruck," says Cade to Diego.
> 
> ...




"Nope," replies Nick as he looks at Cade's injury.  "I'm sure the institute can help with that... assuming they ever get here.  It's a portable hard drive, marked _recorded prophesies_.  Pulled it from the MiB van, though I'd like to know how they got them, considering they were having to use us to get to her."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

"That's an assumption," Meri reminds Nick. "They were here before us. It's possible they had already done their investigation, and just wanted to know if we found anything different, or more."

She looks around uneasily. "As for the Lords of Sand, that makes as much sense as anything, I guess. But who ARE the Lords of Sand? What are they?" She shakes her head. "I managed to get some of the...well, some of the sand into a baggie. I guess we can have it analyzed back at the main building."

"What do we do with Duffman? He's in bad shape. He's going to die, even with the bleeding stopped, unless he gets real medical help, and soon."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 20, 2007)

After a few minutes, a black helicopter appears in the distance, and quickly lands in the parking lot. Several men wearing NBC hazard suits and carrying high tech assault rifles exit the helicopter, and enter the motel, ushering you out as they start to secure the building. They have a definite military bearing about them. Another man in civvies is busy setting up a rudimentary medical center, and four more men in State Police uniforms are blocking off the nearby roads.

From there on out, they take over the scene, pretty much. They offer no explanations, just simply telling you to wait when you ask. The doctor treats your injuries in a rather unusual way. He chants what sounds like prayers, though not like any you’ve heard before, and touches your wounds, which close up and heal as he removes his hand. He also takes blood samples from each of you, runs them through some sort of testing machine, and appears visibly relieved at the results. He also treats Duffmann’s wounds, but, in addition, administers a sedative to keep him unconscious.

After a few hours, a few Hummers show up, and some scientist types get out and join the others in the motel. The last man out is Director Stanfield, who walks over to your group, a cigar in his mouth.

"You certainly have a knack for getting into trouble," he said, holding the cigar in one hand. "But you did a hell of a job here. Before we get down to explanations, let's get the minutiae out of the way. I've authorized your promotion to full field agent status, and level four security clearance. You'll now have access to most of our case files, and our extensive library on paranormal phenomenon, including our texts on magic and psionics. Congratulations, you're now officially field agents with the Hoffmann Institute."

[sblock]The Institute acolyte restores you all to full health.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick is a little bewildered at the acolyte, and a whole lot impressed.  _Now that's a handy trick_, he thinks to himself.

When Stanfield mentions the library, paranormal magic and psionics, and more importantly 'access', Nicks perks up considerably.  Suddenly he wants to get back to the institute quicker than ever.

"So, what now?" he asks whoever is listening.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 21, 2007)

As Cade watches the paramilitary types deployed, it's obvious that he's making a mental checklist for the next equipment request.

"I want two of those," says Cade with a grin towards the high tech assault rifles. If anyone even asks, or gives him a look about wanting two, Cade just adds, "When it comes to guns, two is always better than one...always."

"Oh, yeah, one of you needs to learn this, too," jokes Cade while being healed by the Acolyte. 

However, when the Director shows up, Cade's demeanor sobers up and he stops making lame jokes and quips to compensate for what just happened.

Well, except for one last joke, after the Director first talks to them, when Cade says, "Well, it was on our resume, sir, right after slightly controlled mayhem, I think."


----------



## kinem (Jan 21, 2007)

When the 'doctor' heals him, Diego stares in disbelief.  "Wow, thanks!  You are like some kind of fukking cleric!  I mean ... thanks."


----------



## iwatt (Jan 21, 2007)

_We're not in Kansas anymore._ Larry's concerns keep him unusually subdued when the Director shows up, and he doesn't participate in Cade's quips.



			
				Cade said:
			
		

> "Oh, yeah, one of you needs to learn this, too,"




That phrase makes Larry tense up slightly, and he seems to go into deeper thought than before.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

Aside from flushing with embarrassment when Cade makes his quip about someone on the team being able to heal, Meredith remains pretty quiet during the denoument. She turns over the baggie of sand and the unfired shotgun without comment. Even the Director's speech seems to come like a slap in the face to her, rather than a moment of achievement. She manages a wan smile as she shakes the Director's hand, then excuses herself and heads up to the front of the van; using its bulk as a shield from all the people present.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 21, 2007)

The healer introduced himself as Dr Will Rosenberg. "It's a gift," he explained. "It takes faith, and something more. It's hard to explain. Most of our medical personnel can do it. It makes life easier for our agents if they don't have to keep explaining to friends and family why they keep winding up in the hospital with gunshot wound, stabs, claw marks and all the other injuries you field agents tend to acquire in the line of duty."

Before you leave,Stanfield had a few more things to say. "Now, it's time for an explanation. You probably want to know what you were up against. We call them Sandmen, for obvious reasons."

"They're humans who have been infected with nanobots. They completely subvert the body, enhancing it and turning it into more a machine than a person, but it also rewrites the brain. They become completely loyal to whoever is controlling these nanobots. Make no mistake, a Sandman isn't a human anymore. He has the knowledge of the person infected, but nothing remains of the origina aside from a shelll. We don't know who is behind this nanovirus, but we do know one thing for sure."

"It's extraterrestrial in origin, and the aliens that have created it have an ultimate goal of nothing less than the domination of this planet," he says, with a deadly serious expression on his face, as he reveals to you that humanity is not only not alone in the universe, but is already at war with another species.

"They want to turn us all into their slaves. One of our primary goals at the Hoffmann Institute is to stop this from happening. Magic, psionics, paranormal, learning about that just might give us the edge we need to win this war. Now you know one of the reasons why the work we do is so important. It's not just expanding human knowledge, it's ensuring that humanity actually has a future."

"It's a lot to take in, I know. Take one of the Hummers, and head back to the office. Write up a report, and give it to Leo. You did real good today, you should be proud of yourselves. The special ops boys will clean up the site, and make sure the civilians are okay, and come up with a cover story that we'll give the media."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 22, 2007)

"That's good to know, Doc," replies Cade to the Healer Rosenberg before turning his attention to the Director. "Beats saying that the Sandman kicked my butt."

oO Nice Oo thinks Cade of the revelation. oO Advanced civilizations always want to dominate the lesser Oo

However, with a much more somber tone, now, Cade takes it all in and nods at the Director.

"Can do, sir," says Cade with a nod, once they're dismissed. As he heads for the Hummer, he says to the others, "I'll drive." As he pulls into the driver seat, Cade adds, "We should probably write the report while it's fresh in our brain, it's a long enough drive, anyone up for it?"

Regardless of whether the report is written now, or later, Cade will take a crack at that portable HDD (hard disc drive) that Nick found. Also, in his portion of the report, which he'll send in seperately, Cade will put in good words about everyone, as he feels they did a d@mn fine job of it. 

Cade will make special note of Meredith and her improved first-aide actions, which kept Duffmann alive, of Nick's search and bomb skills, which might have saved the day had he and Larry failed, and of Diego's willingness to help out and stay with the vehicle when wounded. He also adds how Larry's charge into action helped keep the Sandmen off balance, especially his help in the cross fire action.

Aside from a straight forward account of his own actions in the AAR (after action report), Cade doesn't bring any attention to anything he did, at least he doesn't bring any focus to it. Oddly enough, it's almost as if the job is reward enough for the young man, as if being an agent was his destiny.

OOC

Just so you know, the "Destiny" crack is because I'm portraying Cade as the PC thrown into the "unknown" who just rolls with it. He compensates for it with quips and such, too, but he's been a fringe knowledge type for years (listening to Art Bell and such) and it's always been his dream to be part of something special.

It is in no way any comment about anyone else's characters, just an FYI, it's role-playing, that's all. 

On a side note, this is one of the best modern campaigns I've ever been in, right up there with my top two.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 22, 2007)

During the ride, the usually locuacious Larry is very quiet, not really rising to respond to Cade's quips and jokes.  He does bring one thing up though. "Remeber that first sandman. He said something about expecting the builders. Maybe they knew the freemasons were coming?"

After the ride back, Larry asks Nick aside for a private conversation.

[sblock=Nick]
"Doc, I have a favor to ask, and I'd like to keep it between the two of us. What do you know of these psionics the Director brought up? How can someone tell if they have some weird juju going on. And can it hurt them?" 

[/sblock]

OOC: yup this is a very cool game. and we got ourselves a good crew here


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nick]
> "Doc, I have a favor to ask, and I'd like to keep it between the two of us. What do you know of these psionics the Director brought up? How can someone tell if they have some weird juju going on. And can it hurt them?"
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc: iwatt, Falkus]I can make some stuff up, or we can do some sort of research check to determine Nick's knewledge on the subject.  Surely he's come across the subject a time or two during his arcane studies.[/sblock]


----------



## Falkus (Jan 22, 2007)

iwatt, industry
[sblock]During his previous studies, Nick did come across the occasional bit of real information about psionics, though the difficulty is in determining fact from fiction. A latent psionic can generally be identified if he has a history of lucky accidents (things falling off of shelves to distract people at crucial moments, for example), very good empathy and/or the ability to routinely guess what other people are saying before they actually say it. Generally, it's not considered to be harmful. Now that Nick has level four access to the Institute's database, he can also find a few tests that can be performed to determine whether or not someone has the potential for psionics.[/sblock]

OOC: Oh, and thank you for the compliments. It's been a real pleasure running this game. I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 22, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> iwatt, industry
> [sblock]During his previous studies, Nick did come across the occasional bit of real information about psionics, though the difficulty is in determining fact from fiction. A latent psionic can generally be identified if he has a history of lucky accidents (things falling off of shelves to distract people at crucial moments, for example), very good empathy and/or the ability to routinely guess what other people are saying before they actually say it. Generally, it's not considered to be harmful. Now that Nick has level four access to the Institute's database, he can also find a few tests that can be performed to determine whether or not someone has the potential for psionics.[/sblock]




[sblock= Nick, Falkus]Larry's concern seems to grow. But suddenly his face hardens with the memory of a burn across his chest._ No point on going back now. If you're going to be fighting the alien threat, maybe an extra edge will help you come back alive._ 

"Well Doc, I think you've got yourself a guinea pig. I'd rather hash it out with you before I go to the bigwigs at the Institute though. Whenever you're ready for some tests, I'm game."

It seems Larry is looking at the Doctor as the father figure he never had. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2007)

Meredith writes her report in a terse, journalistic style. She uses few adjectives and relatively short, staccato sentences. Naturally her next draft would 'liven things up a bit,' but since this would never actually be read by the public...maybe best to keep it short and simple. It isn't easy though. There's a constant temptation to extoll her failures, and her cowardice. It was a form of self-flagellation, she knew; an attempt to atone through self mortification and humiliation. In the end she manages to keep her authorial voice to a minimum, and let anyone who reads it make their own conclusions.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2007)

Nick looks at Larry in a new light as he ponders what the man is saying.  "You think you might have some of these _talents_?," he asks in a hushed tone.  "That's incredible," he finishes.

"I'll tell you what; let's get these reports out of the way, and afterwards, if there is time, we'll go play with our new access and see what we can do.  I know you want to keep it low for now, but surely you realize that anything we do here, including research, is probably going to be monitored in one way or another, so the bosses are likely to have a clue before you report it to them."

Nick starts his report asap, being as detailed as possible, and probably more so than need be.

ooc: craft (writing) +8


----------



## iwatt (Jan 22, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Nick looks at Larry in a new light as he ponders what the man is saying.  "You think you might have some of these _talents_?," he asks in a hushed tone.  "That's incredible," he finishes.




"Well it's more a suspicion than anything else, but it ties with what you've told me so far. I've always been lucky, and most people seem to like me. Always thought it was my good looks, but maybe there is more to it." 



> "I'll tell you what; let's get these reports out of the way, and afterwards, if there is time, we'll go play with our new access and see what we can do. I know you want to keep it low for now, but surely you realize that anything we do here, including research, is probably going to be monitored in one way or another, so the bosses are likely to have a clue before you report it to them."




"Good enough. And Doc... Thanx"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 22, 2007)

After Nick finishes his report, he'll sit down to do a little research and find out what he can for Larry.  But first, he'll find somewhere quiet so that he can call his daughter back in Boston.


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2007)

_Stranger and stranger.  Aliens!  What next, a plague of pokemon?_ 

Diego's report is a fairly straightforward account of the events as he saw them.  _Why do we all have to write reports, in case I noticed something the others missed?  I doubt I did._   Writing makes him feel like he's back in school, but he quickly puts that aside.  He notes that he never thought that the sandmen were truly the _lords_ of sand, because they attacked right away instead of seeing to their own safety and went down quickly, clearly more chumps than champs.

When he can, he will attempt to get an overview of what's real at the Hoffman Institute's Library.  On a hunch, he will also look up abilities that people have that might be related to making someone move faster.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 23, 2007)

Cade does add one quick thing, while driving, as he says to the others, "By the way, guys, if I'm coming across as bossy or trying to be in charge, let me know, ok?"

"I'm not the field leader or anything," says Cade as he keeps his eyes on the road. "I just, sorta, have this habit when I'm trying to get a handle on things and keep people safe." With a slight smirk, he adds, "One of the drawbacks of working for myself since college, I guess, is the lack of a governor between my brain and mouth."


----------



## iwatt (Jan 23, 2007)

"Hey, who's report do I sign. I'm not writing anything if I don't have to." The truth of th matter is that Larry's writing skills were close to non-existent, due to his time spent in Chicago's juvenile detention centers.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2007)

iwatt said:
			
		

> "Hey, who's report do I sign. I'm not writing anything if I don't have to." The truth of th matter is that Larry's writing skills were close to non-existent, due to his time spent in Chicago's juvenile detention centers.




Nick looks at Larry and smiles.  "You have to," he says.  "And it's something you'll have to get used to, I'm sure.  I'll bet we can help you fill in the gaps though, if you're having trouble remembering."


----------



## iwatt (Jan 23, 2007)

The Doc's statement doesn't make Larry any happier. He get's busy two-finger typing a report as short and concise as possible, covering mostly his actions and what he can remember of the events. It's no work of art, and it takes him about twice the time it would the others. [I]Reports. Welcome to the wonderful world of alien fighting. In triplicate.[/I]


"So let me get this straight. We fight demons, the undead and aliens. I hope we get a bonus."


----------



## Falkus (Jan 23, 2007)

Once you get back to the office, the receptionist tells you that your team has been assigned an office on the second floor (the office to the right of room 203 on the floorplan I posted at the beginning of the thread).

Ryker curses you out for a while after he hears what happened to the van he issued the team. He eventually calms down, and issues you a new minivan, warning you to try to keep this one intact. 

Leo and Harland are both in the library on the second floor, where they take your reports. They're chatting about some sort of research, and are perusing a number of Latin texts on magical spells. They take half an hour to review and properly file your reports, offering their congratulations to the entire team on a job well done, and welcoming them to the ranks as a full fledged field agent in the Hoffmann Institute.

Friadoc
[sblock]The harddrive contains audio recordings of Carol delivering several more prophecies, as well as biological readouts and other information about her at the time said prophecies were made. They're all equally cryptic, and none of them seem particularly pertinent to your current situation.

Z gets your laptop back to you shortly after you get back to the office. "I got OSIRS installed, you'll be able to access our network from it now, and you have the single best operating in existence installed on your machine now. Oh, and I some spare components lying around from the last upgrade, so I took the liberty of upgrading your hardware a bit with some pieces that won't be on the market for another year and a half."

Your laptop is now upgraded with a +1 equipment bonus.[/sblock]

industry, iwatt
[sblock]The tests that you find in the library indicate that yes, Larry does have the possibility to train his mind to manipulate matter and other minds. There's also a number of texts with various mental techniques and tricks and forms of meditation that can help one unlock this potential. There’s also additional suggestions that people who have this talent should inform the agency, so as to make arrangements for proper training and teachers.[/sblock]

kinem
[sblock]The task of researching what’s real and isn’t is quite daunting, once you get access to the computer system. The Institute has mission files dating back to 1917. It'll definitely take a while to go through all of them.

There are also files that more directly concern you. Methods of mental discipline aimed at improving ones physical and combat ability, and the tests that can be used to determine whether or not one has the potential to train their mind in that way.[/sblock]

Shayuri
[sblock] After a few days, Meredith receives a card in the mail. A nice, store-bought thank you card and it’s just got a few words written in it. ‘Thanks for the assist. I owe you one. Agent Duffmann.’[/sblock]

Over the next few days, the big news is about a group of domestic terrorists who accidentally killed themselves when they attempted to assemble a chemical bomb in a motel near the town of Redbrush. Several people staying at the motel and some of the staff were exposed, and had to be kept in quarantine for a few days, but have now been declared to be in perfect health, and have been released.

OOC: You each gain a +1 to you wealth bonus from the Hoffmann Institute. The next mission will take place in a month, game time, so you have plenty of time to buy anything if you want to. The institute will provide up to a military license for any gear you wish to purchase, and will make any weapons your purchase untraceable. We can move on once you've leveled up and purchased any new equipment if you want.


----------



## iwatt (Jan 23, 2007)

For the next month Larry is going to be doing what he's never done before, study. He will contact the agency experts and begin his training. 


OOC: I placed 4 ranks in arcane lore. I'll be taking the Sixth Sense feat as well.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 24, 2007)

OOC

Falkus, do we get any reputation bonus due to being full field agents with Hoffmann?

Also, when the new thread/adventure starts, will you place a link to it here, or elsewhere?

I'll have an update in a few moments with what Cade is doing during the Month off.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2007)

*Entre' Acte 1* 

lAt the Hoffman Institute, employees from field agents to janitors learned a few things very quickly. Foremost among them; judge nothing by its appearances. Even with that adage in mind though, it was hard to see Meredith as belonging on Sublevel A. It was where the firing ranges, gyms, and sparring rooms were located. Meri seemed too small for the square corridors of reinforced concrete, her colors washed out in the glare of the florescent bulbs overhead, the sound of her steps lost in the muffled echo of gunshots, grunts, and clunks of practice weapon meeting practice weapon. And no one would have thought her more out of place there than Meredith herself.

She hesitated at the door to Room 4. Who did she think she was fooling? Even if she DID get the training, what could she do? She wasn't strong, like Cade or Larry or Diego. 

_No. But you're still a field agent, damnit. Maybe you'll never kick as much ass as one of them, but you can at LEAST make it so you're not helpless and useless in the thick of a fight._

Yeah, that was why she'd signed up for this, wasn't it? No more crouching behind vans, only showing up when it was too late. With some training, she'd get some confidence. Besides, it wouldn't be a BAD thing to know more about defending herself.

Mind made up again, Meri pushed the door open and went in.

Stretching inside was an older man...maybe in his late thirties or fourties. Grey hair peppered his temples and streaked the short trimmed hair on his head. He wore a tank top and sweat pants, and from what Meri could see he was apparently made entirely of muscle, though not the grotesque distended things one sees on bodybuilders. His muscles, she could see right away, were born as much from hard work as from exercise. Lean and whiplike. He saw her right away and nodded.

"You're Meredith? One of the new agents?"

She nodded, blushing for no good reason. Maybe it was the imagined doubt in his voice.

He sauntered over towards her and said, "Can you see at all without the glasses?"

Meri quickly shook her head. "Sorry."

"Contacts?"

"I didn't bring them. Sorry, I wasn't thinking."

He shook his head. "It's okay. We'll go easy for today. I'm Frank Bergsten, I'll be teaching you combat technique." Frank nodded. "Are you familiar with the use of any weapon?"

"I, uh, took a shooting course? When I started carrying a little gun in my purse. In New York." 

"Handguns," Frank muttered. "Okay, we'll skip those for now. Maybe some martial arts, but frankly, you won't find that very useful most of the time."

Meredith swallowed nervously. "Why not?"

"Because as I recall, most of the critters you wind up meeting out there mind being slugged about as much as they mind getting shot. Which is...not at all."

Meri gaped. "Seriously? How do you fight them?"

"Spells!" Frank laughed. "And fact is, you CAN spell a gun, but since you gotta do every last moving part separately, it costs a mint and takes forever. We only have a few enchanted guns, and they're for the REAL bad boys. No. Better than 80% of our spelled weapon checkouts are these..."

He plucked a sword off a display case in the wall. "Not a fancy fencing blade this. Four feet of tempered carbon-steel. Now, these are for training, so there's no edges, but they're made to be as close to the real thing as possible, so you learn the balance and all."

Meredith rubbed her arm wretchedly. "I'm going to learn swordfighting?"

Frank grinned and tossed the sword at her. "You're going to learn it all."

Out of sheer instinct, Meredith snatched the sword's hilt from midair, and grunted as she felt the weight of the blade dragging her hand down.

"Good reactions there," Frank said approvingly as he took another practice sword down. "Just take a second now to feel the balance of it. Move it around a little. Get used to the mass."

Meri nodded and studied the shiny, blunt steel blade, angling it this way and that to make light reflect up and down its length. Its weight had surprised her on catching it, but now it was feeling more natural. Experimentally she made a short chopping motion, automatically keeping her wrist a bit loose to absorb the followup. Then the other way, stepping sideways a bit to adjust her center of gravity. The movement of the sword was nearly hypnotic. All her earlier feelings of embarrassment were gone, replaced by a sensation of lightness and vague exhileration.

_Whoosh...whoosh...whooshwooshwooshwoosh..._ The sword whickered, faster and faster, making ever more complicated patterns. The play of light and metal were fascinating, entrancing...beautiful. Only dimly did Meredith realize someone was saying her name.

"Meredith!" Frank yelled.

She looked over at him, and damn if the sword just kept on going for a second or two more, as if she didn't even have to concentrate on what she was doing with it. Frank was pretty sure if he'd been doing that, and looked away, he'd be holding his nose or an ear in his free hand in the second or two afterwards. Her expression was odd too, perfectly calm, but with a funny intense brightness in her eyes...

"Meredith, that's enough," he said, a bit gruffly. "Now if I'm going to teach you, I need honesty. I asked if you'd been trained in any weapons, and you said guns. I'll be more clear now. How long have you been studying swordplay?"

The strange numb veil that had dropped over her parted, and Meredith frowned, confused. "None. I would have said if I'd had any."

"Never?" Frank asked dubiously.

Meredith nodded. "No, never. Until now."

He paused for a moment, staring at her. Finally he nodded in return. "Well. Be that as it may...I think we can dispense with the preliminaries in your case."

"Really?" Meri asked. "Why?"

Frank shrugged. "Some people just take a shine to things. It's in their nature. I guess this is something like that for you. Don't worry though...I've got an eye for ability. We won't go too fast for you. And if you start feeling like maybe we are, just say so and we'll put the brakes on. Alright?" 

That was good too, he thought. Nice. Rational. What he didn't tell her, didn't dare say anything about until he'd consulted upstairs, was that he was an expert in martial styles that maybe a handful of other human beings in the present day knew. He'd recognized the sword kata she'd been doing...apparently without realizing it. It was Egyptian...a style taught, as far as he knew, to and by the elite guards of the Phaeroh. What specifically it was doing here, now, and in HER, he couldn't begin to guess. But maybe it would come out with more lessons.

She smiled and replied, "Alright."

(OOC - Taking Archaic Weapon Familiarity feat to qualify for Shadow Slayer PrC. Combination of training and Mysterious Talent. Also increased some skills and added some Treat Injury.  Will post revised sheet shortly.)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2007)

Shayuri,

You have an impressive talent for writing.  Perhaps you should chronicle our adventures thusfar.  I think it'd make for an entertaining story once it's organized as such.   


-IG


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 24, 2007)

OOC

As a wannabe writer and chronicler (of my tabletop group, as well as RPG), I whole heartedly second that motion. 

Very nicely crafted. I actually feel like I gotta step it up a notch.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 24, 2007)

OOC

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3299493&postcount=9

Ok, the above link is Cade's edit log for his character sheet in the rogue's gallery for our campaign. 

Now to work up what Cade would like to do during said month.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 24, 2007)

Tonight was the second time this week that 'Z' figured out that Cade had been in the building for over 24 hours straight. 

"You can over do it, Cade," 'Z' said after she told him to go home or she'd lock his accounts. "You won't be good to anyone if you over do it."

oO She's right Oo thought Cade as he walked through his apartment door. oO I'm obsessing  Oo

The apartment is a modest apartment in Lincoln Park, a top floor corner/tower unit on an old turn of the center stonehouse that was converted into apartments in the young professionals district of Chicago.

Cade walks away from the door, which would seem careless if not for the near-silent metal on metal click as the portal locks automatically. 

An orange cat jumps up on the edge of an oaken framed couch and mews at Cade in greeting.

"Sorry, Selina," says Cade with a half-smile and a scratch behind her ear. "The numbers got to me, again."

"There's gotta be an edge, aside from the 'X' factor,"  says Cade as he takes a carton of creme from the fridge and pours it into a dish for the matronly feline. As he sets the dish down for Selina, Cade gives her a couple of long strokes on the back before making sure her food dish was full.

"Still got food in the queue, fat cat," says Cade with a chuckle. One of his first inventions as a kid was an automated food dish that was mostly timed, but had a 'need' feature as well. If Selina meowed a certain amount of times, it would override the time and dispense food, but she could only do it three times in 24 hours. "Spoiled, fat cat."

With a freshly poured stout in hand, Cade heads over to his office-away-from-office, which was a wall-length desk that held a trio of trio of monitors attached to a series of computer (all running OSIRS).

oO At least she left my access on Oo thought Cade as he pulled up some more of the After Action Reports. Accessing the report on his main screen causes a statistical analysis to pop up on a small, which he looks over at before returning to the main report.

"It's just a numbers game," says Cade as he rubs his eyes. "There's gotta be a way to beat it, frak!"

For days now Cade has been doing one of three things; Reviewing AARs, studying guerrilla and small unit tactics, and working on the only edge he can think of, right now, against the 'Numbers Game' - The Handhelds.

"We've beat the odds so far, Selina," says Cade as he turns in his chair, taking a long, deep pull off of the beer bottle before continuing. "But, for how long?"

"Only one in four groups of new recruits avoids a casualty in their first hostile contact, with the next hostile contact taking the odds to one in six." As Cade's eyes pass over the bronze sword mounted on a cherry wood plaque by his bedroom door. "Which means, if you count the Pharaoh in the library, ours odds just got steeper."

"I'm not losin' any of them," says Cade after draining the bottle of stout. "Not the kid, the face, doc or the reporter. Not on my watch." With a casual toss, Cade flips the bottle over his shoulder, a tinkling of glass follows the bottles rapid descent into the recycling bucket. "If I gotta die tryin', then I will."

In fact, at least as far as his access allows, Cade reads up on their dossiers, again. A casual glance, checking for any updates, or notations that have been added.

"We're gonna beat the numbers, kitty girl," says Cade with a grin at Selina as he gets an energy drink out of the fridge before turning back to work on some technical write-up for the Handheld. "Even if I gotta spit in the Devil's eye to do it."

Looking up for her creme, the orange cat simply mews at her companion, as if telling Cade that there was never any doubt.

OOC

Over the course of the next month Cade will be spending a lot of time focusing on research into all of the Hoffmann Institute AARs (After Action Reports) that his clearance level allows for, on tactics (mainly focused on small unit and guerrilla tactics), and working on an invention for the team.

On the invention, if/when Cade hits a point where he knows he cannot do it alone, or hits a breakthrough and just needs someone to manufacture it, he'll contact the Institute through 'Z'.

In fact, Cade will bounce things off of 'Z' from time to time and she is the only person, outside of the core group, that he currently bounces his ideas and thoughts off of. While Cade loves working for the Institute, he is still getting a feel for who he can trust, or should trust his ideas and thoughts with.

He does not withhold anything from the Institute, but he is guarded while he works himself through the process.

What is the invention?

It is a OSIRS-based PDA that works on an encrypted short ranged WiFi ranged and the Hoffmann CellNet that will assist Hoffmann agents investigations through enhanced communications, access to needed OSIRS tools and resources, and miniaturized tools, both add-ons and incorporated.

An example, from popular media and culture, are the Atlantean PDAs from Stargate Atlantis.

In order to pull this off as quickly as possible, Cade will bring 'Z' on it as soon as possible, right after he has schematics and future development written up on it. Cade will store his original ideas on a secure space on the OSIRS servers, as well as in archives, in order to cover his a$$ - basically, it shows that he was not developing something with Hoffmann's resources with the thought to not give it to them, plus it establishes a timeline of his development.

One key device that will be part of the PDAs will be a motion detector (very short range, only 6 meters) and high quality camera functions. If Cade had the tech, he'd go for the floating orb PDAs, ala NASA, but that'd just be spendy. 

Cade's hope is that his group will be the field test group for the tool, as his whole reason for designing it is to try and beat the 'Numbers Game'.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 24, 2007)

OOC: That was truly wonderful writing, both of you. I'm awed and amazed by it's quality. Well done.

You don't get a reputation bonus, but you do get take the allegiance to the Hoffmann Institute, giving you a +2 to all charisma based checks when interacting with other members of the Hoffmann Institute. I'll be putting the link to the new thread here and in the OOC thread when I start it.

Meredith will be issued a mastercraft +1 longsword (her choice wheter the bonus is an attack bonus or a damage bonus). Cade will get an opportunity to test his new invention shortly.


----------



## Falkus (Jan 25, 2007)

The new thread is up, The Chicago Ripper, here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=186313


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

Yee! Thanks for the comments, everyone!

As I become more familiar with people's characters and more confident extrapolating and paraphrasing for them, it's possible I might fictionalize a mission or two... I can't commit to it right now though, mainly just because it takes a lot of time. However, just because I haven't committed to something doesn't mean I won't give it a shot sometime. 

Thanks again!

PS - Great stuff, Cade! Perhaps some kind of collaboration would be fun...?


----------



## iwatt (Jan 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yee! Thanks for the comments, everyone!
> 
> As I become more familiar with people's characters and more confident extrapolating and paraphrasing for them, it's possible I might fictionalize a mission or two... I can't commit to it right now though, mainly just because it takes a lot of time. However, just because I haven't committed to something doesn't mean I won't give it a shot sometime.
> 
> ...




Yeah, great writing from the both of you. As a start, you might try writing about Larry's training as well. I'm cool with whatever you come up with. 

I've concluded that Larry is a slacker, not because of natural laziness, but because he's afraid of failing. As long as he doesn't try too hard, he doesn't build up expectations in himself and others on what he might do.

BTW, I really love that Meredith has this image of a tough and competent Larry. Most of what he's accomplished is out of sheer luck and recklessness  And his ability to lie.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> PS - Great stuff, Cade! Perhaps some kind of collaboration would be fun...?




Thanks!

Yeah, I wouldn't mind a collaboration of some kind. Do you have anything particular in mind? Or?


----------

